# The Fact of Black Genetic Dominace and Racial superiority.



## 52ndStreet

We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
the Black person is male or female.

Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.

I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.

Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.


----------



## dilloduck

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



That convinces me--Blacks are obviously superior to whites---thanks 52nd !


----------



## William Joyce

52ndStreet said:


> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.



We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.

Come back 100 years later.

What do you think you'll find on each island?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

William Joyce said:


> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.




Then what took whites so long to come out of the caves of Europe? Then again, biologically speaking, the white "race" doesn't exist and if it did whites would be a mongrel race, since they are genetically a mix of 2/3 Asian and 1/3 African.


----------



## Truthmatters

William Joyce said:


> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?



We all know what you think would happen.


It only proves that your are a loser who cant deal with your own self hate so you have to create in your mind a world were you are superior.

We are all Africans in the begining and we are no different now as science tells us.


----------



## AVG-JOE

If you trust the genetic sciences that are used to prove paternity and identity at the scene of a crime, you are then forced to accept the _genetic fact_ that any 2 humans are less than 2,000 generations away from common parents, and the family tree of man has its roots in Africa.

You are also forced to accept the _genetic fact_ that white evolved from dark to compensate for less sunlight and the processing of vitamin D.

If a population of whites were isolated on a _tropical_ island, 10,000 years later the population would be dark...

If a population of blacks were isolated on an arctic island, 10,000 years later they would be much lighter...

Go on now, people... kiss your cousin and have a cookie.  No sense in bustin' a cap on family over this stupid shit.

-Joe


----------



## 52ndStreet

Why don't we go a bit further with this island experiment. We  let them stay on the island
for 100,000.00 years. ?What woudl happen to the Whites and the Blacks.
In a hot tropical climate. Where the temperature can rise to 120 degrees Farenhiet


----------



## William Joyce

Truthmatters said:


> It only proves that your are a loser who cant deal with your own self hate so you have to create in your mind a world were you are superior.



The force of your arguments is co-extensive with your spelling and grammar abilities.


----------



## William Joyce

AVG-JOE said:


> If a population of whites were isolated on a _tropical_ island, 10,000 years later the population would be dark...
> 
> If a population of blacks were isolated on an arctic island, 10,000 years later they would be much lighter...



That's plausible, but then races would simply reverse, and the attendant intelligence would likely follow.  The reason whites are smarter than blacks is because of these cold climates, which forced them to think over longer ranges of time.  But for the purposes of public policy today, assuming an equality of racial intelligence and behavior is a deadly game.  One that whites lose.


----------



## AVG-JOE

William Joyce said:


> That's plausible, but then races would simply reverse, and the attendant intelligence would likely follow.  The reason whites are smarter than blacks is because of these cold climates, which forced them to think over longer ranges of time.  But for the purposes of public policy today, assuming an equality of racial intelligence and behavior is a deadly game.  One that whites lose.



All that cold climates added to the human population, besides clothing and lighter skin tones to compensate for less sunlight exposure, was technology.  Technology, like language, is a survival tool.  Where not needed for survival, technology didn't develop as quickly.  

Don't mistake technology for intelligence...  Who is smarter, the population who learned how to make more efficient war, or the population who learned how to feed everyone and get along?

Racism is a shallow and stupid argument for the greed behind war.  

-Joe


----------



## xsited1

I am a member of Species 8472.  Humans are pathetic creatures compared to us.


----------



## Truthmatters

William Joyce said:


> The force of your arguments is co-extensive with your spelling and grammar abilities.




If you can learn grammer why cant you learn science?


----------



## Shogun

Truthmatters said:


> If you can learn grammer why cant you learn science?



perhaps you need to realize that joyce isn't the only racist motherfucker posting goofy shit in this thread.  the original premise of the very first post is dumb as shit and, in relation to that, I think joyce makes a valid point.  Since we all came from Africa, show me 10 cities from Africa that compare with 10 cities from europe.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Shogun said:


> perhaps you need to realize that joyce isn't the only racist motherfucker posting goofy shit in this thread.  the original premise of the very first post is dumb as shit and, in relation to that, I think joyce makes a valid point.  Since we all came from Africa, show me 10 cities from Africa that compare with 10 cities from europe.



It's apples to oranges, dude.  Not to mention the colossal damage that the Europeans did to Africa as Western 'Civilization' used their war technology to expand across the globe like a viral plague.

-Joe


----------



## Shogun

no, it's really not apples to oranges.  Especially if we all accept that we ALL came from Africa in the first place.  One would THINK that the earliest civilizations would have stuck around of have some lasting African presence..  Where was the cradle of civ?  NOT africa.  Indeed, where has the greatest exponential advancement of cultures happened?  NOT africa.  Right this very day where can you be sure that someone is being killed over tribal bullshit worthy of an Arthyr C. Clark monolith?  Europe?  America?  Oh, and Let's not forget that white people in europe didn't INVENT slavery.


----------



## editec

I can't dribble, I can't shoot and I can't jump.

Don't even try to tell _me_ I'm a member of a genetically superior race.

I come from a long line of armchair brainiacs whose basic superior skill is our ability to do basic math in our heads faster than most people can do on paper.

A very useful skill that was, too, until about 50 years ago.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Shogun said:


> no, it's really not apples to oranges.  Especially if we all accept that we ALL came from Africa in the first place.  One would THINK that the earliest civilizations would have stuck around of have some lasting African presence..  Where was the cradle of civ?  NOT africa.  Indeed, where has the greatest exponential advancement of cultures happened?  NOT africa.  Right this very day where can you be sure that someone is being killed over tribal bullshit worthy of an Arthyr C. Clark monolith?  Europe?  America?  *Oh, and Let's not forget that white people in europe didn't INVENT slavery.*



They did however, perfect the _industry_ of slavery.

Most, if not all, of the current turmoil in Africa was directly caused by European intervention in African politics during the slave trade years.    

The reason the comparison is 'apples and oranges' is that survival in Europe 10,000 years ago was a hell of a lot more dependent on community cooperation, by choice or by force, and the development of technology than survival in Africa did.  That technology development, and the power that created the wealth that developed the technology that was used to consolidate the power was what led to the greed that continues to define Western 'Civilization'. 

How different this world would be if the Europeans had not taken by force what they 'discovered'...

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE

editec said:


> I can't dribble, I can't shoot and I can't jump.
> 
> Don't even try to tell _me_ I'm a member of a genetically superior race.
> 
> I come from a long line of armchair brainiacs whose basic superior skill is our ability to do basic math in our heads faster than most people can do on paper.
> 
> A very useful skill that was, too, until about 50 years ago.



That's because _racial_ superiority is a myth.  Every race can claim a superior individual in one category or another...  More proof that we are more closely related to each other than many would care to admit.

-Joe


----------



## editec

I'm very inclined to think that there are vastly superior cultures, depending on how you define superior or inferior.

But let's assume that we define superior culture as that which provides the best qaulity of life to the most people.

That means that every epoch's superior culture has changed and changed and changed again in the last 6,000 years or so.

Fate has a way of making what was once the superior culture the inferior one over time. Sometime the change comes from environmental catastophies, sometimes climatic changes occur, sometimes the cultures greatest strength is also turns out to be its long term weakness, too.

Islam, arguable was once a far superior culture to Chistendom's, say roguhtly in the 10th-13th century. Thiers was the vast unified culture of arts and science, math and astronomy back them while the west was basically not much better than warlordism fragmented into petty fiefdoms 

China's was clearly the superior culture to anyone's if we apply the most material goods to the most people yardstick. But they so isolated themsevles from the world that they calcified their society into something that, when confronted by a aggressive West, basically fell apart for a century or so.

For those of you for whom these sorts of questions are of interest, let me suggest the following book for your amusment:

*William McNeil's Rise of the West.*​ 
A wonderful exploration of why, in the last five centuries, the WEST has come to dominate so much of the earth.

I do not believe that the dominance of the Western culture was entirely written in our genetic code, but one of the more interesting things that helped us to win this hemisphere us was White Man's ability to stave off diseases that many other cultures (most notably the AmerIndians) could not.

Upon such seemingly minor things as one people's ability to survive measels and chickenpox, does history often take dramatic swings.

We seem to be living in one world now, and one where such cultural differences might not make such a difference as they once clearly did.

As we become increasingly homogenized technically, and as there really are no isolated cultures like there was until about the 19th century, I think that basically mankind is rapidly approaching that time where we all share essantially the same fate.


----------



## Shogun

AVG-JOE said:


> They did however, perfect the _industry_ of slavery.
> 
> Most, if not all, of the current turmoil in Africa was directly caused by European intervention in African politics during the slave trade years.
> 
> The reason the comparison is 'apples and oranges' is that survival in Europe 10,000 years ago was a hell of a lot more dependent on community cooperation, by choice or by force, and the development of technology than survival in Africa did.  That technology development, and the power that created the wealth that developed the technology that was used to consolidate the power was what led to the greed that continues to define Western 'Civilization'.
> 
> How different this world would be if the Europeans had not taken by force what they 'discovered'...
> 
> -Joe



Perfect? Are you kidding me?  You think Europe had anything on EGYPT?

And give me a break, dude.. It's not white dudes running around africa teaching blacks how to enslave each other.  You do realize that black people DID sell other black people TO white people, right?

As to colonialism and conquistadors, these things don't insinuate that Africa would be a fucking metropolis were it not for white people.  Whites also dominated the shit out of South America too.  Tell me where is the Rio of Africa?  Mexico City of Africa?


----------



## Epsilon Delta

I disagree with your post 52nd, and I will present evidence.

Ladies and gentlemen, Jason Kidd:


----------



## AVG-JOE

editec said:


> I'm very inclined to think that there are vastly superior cultures, depending on how you define superior or inferior.
> 
> *But let's assume that we define superior culture as that which provides the best qaulity of life to the most people.*
> 
> That means that every epoch's superior culture has changed and changed and changed again in the last 6,000 years or so.
> 
> Fate has a way of making what was once the superior culture the inferior one over time. Sometime the change comes from environmental catastophies, sometimes climatic changes occur, sometimes the cultures greatest strength is also turns out to be its long term weakness, too.
> 
> Islam, arguable was once a far superior culture to Chistendom's, say roguhtly in the 10th-13th century. Thiers was the vast unified culture of arts and science, math and astronomy back them while the west was basically not much better than warlordism fragmented into petty fiefdoms
> 
> China's was clearly the superior culture to anyone's if we apply the most material goods to the most people yardstick. But they so isolated themsevles from the world that they calcified their society into something that, when confronted by a aggressive West, basically fell apart for a century or so.
> 
> For those of you for whom these sorts of questions are of interest, let me suggest the following book for your amusment:
> 
> *William McNeil's Rise of the West.*​
> A wonderful exploration of why, in the last five centuries, the WEST has come to dominate so much of the earth.
> 
> I do not believe that the dominance of the Western culture was entirely written in our genetic code, but one of the more interesting things that helped us to win this hemisphere us was *White Man's ability to stave off diseases that many other cultures (most notably the AmerIndians) could not.*
> 
> Upon such seemingly minor things as one people's ability to survive measels and chickenpox, does history often take dramatic swings.
> 
> We seem to be living in one world now, and one where such cultural differences might not make such a difference as they once clearly did.
> 
> As we become increasingly homogenized technically, and as there really are no isolated cultures like there was until about the 19th century, I think that basically mankind is rapidly approaching that time where we all share essantially the same fate.



In my humble opinion, the superior culture is the one that does the best job of protecting the weak from exploitation by the strong.

________________________

Chickenpox and measles did not kill the Native American cultures, they died because they made poor slaves.  The simple fact is that productivity and profitability on 'New World' plantations was increased by genocide of the native population and importation of Africans.  It was a simple business decision.

Can you imagine the 'Apartheid' style mess we'd have in the US if the natives here had been more profitably enslaved?

-Joe


----------



## Abelian Sea

xsited1 said:


> I am a member of Species 8472.  Humans are pathetic creatures compared to us.



Yeah, but you slovenly 8472s can't hold a candle to us 3951s!

3951 Power!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Shogun said:


> Perfect? Are you kidding me?  You think Europe had anything on EGYPT?



With regards to slavery as a profitable entrepreneurial endeavor?  Yes.



Shogun said:


> And give me a break, dude.. It's not white dudes running around africa teaching blacks how to enslave each other.  You do realize that black people DID sell other black people TO white people, right?



Certainly.  And I'll be the first to admit that slavery and brutality existed in Africa before the Europeans made their mark.  But who created the mass market for slaves that made it an industry?



Shogun said:


> As to colonialism and conquistadors, these things don't insinuate that Africa would be a fucking metropolis were it not for white people.  Whites also dominated the shit out of South America too.  Tell me where is the Rio of Africa?  Mexico City of Africa?



There were no malls in Hawaii at the time, either.  Doesn't mean the people there weren't happy, healthy and thoughtful.  Besides, Rio and Mexico City, like the USA, were built by Europeans.

'Technology' does not equate to 'Civilization'...  This is my thesis.

-Joe


----------



## 52ndStreet

If the White Race is supposed to be so superior, why can't they correct all those 
degenerative genetic defects, that are imbeded in the caucasian gene pool?.
Can one of you White supremecists answer this one?


----------



## Shogun

oh, you mean like sickle cell anemia?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Shogun said:


> oh, you mean like sickle cell anemia?



No, I mean the over 290, known degenerative, diseases you white Boys and white girls carry, like , hemophilia, cystic fibroisis, osteoperosis, psoriasis,
excema, dermatitis, multiple sclerosis, alterial lateral sclerosis,ect,ect.


----------



## Shogun

*With regards to slavery as a profitable entrepreneurial endeavor?  Yes.*

You are simply wrong.  Go find out how long Egypt had used slaves versus how long whites were using them in europe.  You'll see a few thousand years of a difference.

*
Certainly.  And I'll be the first to admit that slavery and brutality existed in Africa before the Europeans made their mark.  But who created the mass market for slaves that made it an industry?*

uh, those who wanted to take slaves?  You do realize that white people ALSO didn't show africans anything new when it came to taking slaves, right?  If white people took advantage of an embedded process in African culture it's still not white peoples' fault that slavery was a tribal FACT.

*
There were no malls in Hawaii at the time, either.  Doesn't mean the people there weren't happy, healthy and thoughtful.  Besides, Rio and Mexico City, like the USA, were built by Europeans.*

so again, show me the [any major city] in Africa that YOU would move to today.  Right now.  If you were being pushed onto a plane tell me the ONE African location where you think you could enjoy a comparable lifestyle.  Malls in Hawaii?  Are you kidding me?  How many tribes in Africa sound happy, healthy and thoughtful in the last thousand years, dude?  HAPPY to sell white people HEALTHY slaves instead of being THOUGHTFUL about their actions is more like it.  REGARDLESS of how many malls you think differentiates Suburban St Louis from anywhere in Africa. 

*
'Technology' does not equate to 'Civilization'...  This is my thesis.
*

uh, riiight.  dont use toilet papere tonight after the chilli cookoff and tell me about how technology does not indicate civilization.  You may have some wierd blue lagoon fantasy about human nature but it's a pretty far stretch to pretend that africa would be some kind of bastion of civilization were it not for white people buying slaves from black people.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

I knew this Shogun poster was racist posing as a sympathetic white liberal, the very type of hypocritical white liberal that Malcolm X spoke of, you know that type that thinks he looks good by making conservatards to bad? I'll answer his stupid questions and drop some science for him to embellish on as well.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Shogun said:


> *With regards to slavery as a profitable entrepreneurial endeavor?  Yes.*
> 
> You are simply wrong.  Go find out how long Egypt had used slaves versus how long whites were using them in europe.  You'll see a few thousand years of a difference.
> 
> *
> Certainly.  And I'll be the first to admit that slavery and brutality existed in Africa before the Europeans made their mark.  But who created the mass market for slaves that made it an industry?*
> 
> uh, those who wanted to take slaves?  You do realize that white people ALSO didn't show africans anything new when it came to taking slaves, right?  If white people took advantage of an embedded process in African culture it's still not white peoples' fault that slavery was a tribal FACT.
> 
> *
> There were no malls in Hawaii at the time, either.  Doesn't mean the people there weren't happy, healthy and thoughtful.  Besides, Rio and Mexico City, like the USA, were built by Europeans.*
> 
> so again, show me the [any major city] in Africa that YOU would move to today.  Right now.  If you were being pushed onto a plane tell me the ONE African location where you think you could enjoy a comparable lifestyle.  Malls in Hawaii?  Are you kidding me?  How many tribes in Africa sound happy, healthy and thoughtful in the last thousand years, dude?  HAPPY to sell white people HEALTHY slaves instead of being THOUGHTFUL about their actions is more like it.  REGARDLESS of how many malls you think differentiates Suburban St Louis from anywhere in Africa.
> 
> *
> 'Technology' does not equate to 'Civilization'...  This is my thesis.
> *
> 
> uh, riiight.  dont use toilet papere tonight after the chilli cookoff and tell me about how technology does not indicate civilization.  You may have some wierd blue lagoon fantasy about human nature but it's a pretty far stretch to pretend that africa would be some kind of bastion of civilization were it not for white people buying slaves from black people.



I never said Africa would be a 'bastion of civilization'... My thesis is that neither is 'The West', based on my denotation of a civilized society being one that looks out for the weak while providing opportunities for the strong.

-Joe


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> *With regards to slavery as a profitable entrepreneurial endeavor?  Yes.*
> 
> You are simply wrong.  Go find out how long Egypt had used slaves versus how long whites were using them in europe.  You'll see a few thousand years of a difference.



There's no evidence that Egypt used slaves, none. None of the slave systems used in Africa are in any way comparable o the chattel slavery in America used by whites, a system that didn't even consider blacks to be human.




> uh, those who wanted to take slaves?  You do realize that white people ALSO didn't show africans anything new when it came to taking slaves, right?  If white people took advantage of an embedded process in African culture it's still not white peoples' fault that slavery was a tribal FACT.


 Africans usually if not all the time to war captives and used them as labour sometimes[but most were used as mercenary soldiers in the military], but again, this type of "slavery" was in no way comparable to Euro-American chattel slavery. Slaves in Africa could raise up their families, own property, etc and were never considered as subhuman and racially inferior.





> so again, show me the [any major city] in Africa that YOU would move to today.  Right now.  If you were being pushed onto a plane tell me the ONE African location where you think you could enjoy a comparable lifestyle.  Malls in Hawaii?  Are you kidding me?  How many tribes in Africa sound happy, healthy and thoughtful in the last thousand years, dude?  HAPPY to sell white people HEALTHY slaves instead of being THOUGHTFUL about their actions is more like it.  REGARDLESS of how many malls you think differentiates Suburban St Louis from anywhere in Africa.



Africa was full of thriving cities and wealth *BEFORE* Europeans stepped in, took over and raided and exploited the Africans of their resources and wealth. Its no coincidence that Europe is more developed than African today because Europeans had to underdevelop Africa in order to be as advanced as it is now. European colonialism wrecked havoc on Africa because the Europeans expolited Africa to enrich Europe and did little to develop any infrastructure and anything for the Africans. You don't want to debate this point with me because you will get shut down, totally.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Here's some food for thought for that retarded fake liberal called Shogun:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY8SjSQI1Oc]YouTube - How the IMF underdevelops Africa (1/6)[/ame]


And you wonder why Mugabe doesn't want whites running his country. Guess who controls the IMF Shogun? Now you know why Africa today is underdeveloped and guess who's really reaping the benefits of Africa#s vast resources? Europeans and the corrupt dictators they prop up in Africa to kep the money flowing.


----------



## Shogun

your personal definition of what constitutes civilization really has no bearing on the reality of which continent has a greater percentage of evidence civilizations and which of these are the product of white people.


I don't think the moon is made out of anything but cheese.  now what.


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> There's no evidence that Egypt used slaves, none. None of the slave systems used in Africa are in any way comparable o the chattel slavery in America used by whites, a system that didn't even consider blacks to be human.
> 
> Africans usually if not all the time to war captives and used them as labour sometimes[but most were used as mercenary soldiers in the military], but again, this type of "slavery" was in no way comparable to Euro-American chattel slavery. Slaves in Africa could raise up their families, own property, etc and were never considered as subhuman and racially inferior.
> 
> Africa was full of thriving cities and wealth *BEFORE* Europeans stepped in, took over and raided and exploited the Africans of their resources and wealth. Its no coincidence that Europe is more developed than African today because Europeans had to underdevelop Africa in order to be as advanced as it is now. European colonialism wrecked havoc on Africa because the Europeans expolited Africa to enrich Europe and did little to develop any infrastructure and anything for the Africans. You don't want to debate this point with me because you will get shut down, totally.



dude. for real.  just shut the fuck up already.  

*
Slavery has existed in various forms throughout most of recorded history, and Africa has not been an exception. From ancient Egypt to the European invasions to even as late as the 20th century, Africa has had a particularly long and harrowing history of slavery. Although the transatlantic slave trade is prominent in the history books, slavery existed and sometimes flourished in Africa long before. In fact, slavery was practiced all over Africa: in many areas there were large-scale slave societies, while in others there were slave-owning societies*
First Slavery


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> Here's some food for thought for that retarded fake liberal called Shogun:
> 
> 
> YouTube - How the IMF underdevelops Africa (1/6)
> 
> 
> And you wonder why Mugabe doesn't want whites running his country. Guess who controls the IMF Shogun? Now you know why Africa today is underdeveloped and guess who's really reaping the benefits of Africa#s vast resources? Europeans and the corrupt dictators they prop up in Africa to kep the money flowing.



yea, Mugabe sure is a fucking icon of humanity!



No, Africa today is underdeveloped because you are too busy blaming a white devil when you SHOULD be investing in your own culture.  Indeed, it really is Euros that keep negro tribes at war with each other, isnt it?


here, EGYPTIAN slave beatings.. who knew that evidence would trump your fixation of skin color!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> yea, Mugabe sure is a fucking icon of humanity!



This is a strawman, the point is that Mugabe doesn't want neocolonialist whites in his country because of the obvious. You see the example with the IMF, these neocolonialist whites reap the benefits of Africa's vast resources while the population within the country remains poor. Part of the IMF's conditions is structural re-adjustment which means the country that wants a loan has to invest little in their country to pack back their loan to the IMF, while simultaneously that same country has to import goods which means they're losing even more money and no money is going into the development of the said country. This is the same crap coloinialist Europeans did when they were in Africa.



> No, Africa today is underdeveloped because you are too busy blaming a white devil when you SHOULD be investing in your own culture.  Indeed, it really is Euros that keep negro tribes at war with each other, isnt it?



strawman you but wipe and don't try to bait the Bass, that isn't going to work. You saw the youtube video and see exactly what goes on.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> yea, Mugabe sure is a fucking icon of humanity!
> 
> 
> 
> No, Africa today is underdeveloped because you are too busy blaming a white devil when you SHOULD be investing in your own culture.  Indeed, it really is Euros that keep negro tribes at war with each other, isnt it?
> 
> 
> here, EGYPTIAN slave beatings.. who knew that evidence would trump your fixation of skin color!




Much better source on Egypt:



Ancient Egypt: Slavery, its causes and practice


It wasn't anything comparable to what happened in America.


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> This is a strawman, the point is that Mugabe doesn't want neocolonialist whites in his country because of the obvious. You see the example with the IMF, these neocolonialist whites reap the benefits of Africa's vast resources while the population within the country remains poor. Part of the IMF's conditions is structural re-adjustment which means the country that wants a loan has to invest little in their country to pack back their loan to the IMF, while simultaneously that same country has to import goods which means they're losing even more money and no money is going into the development of the said country. This is the same crap coloinialist Europeans did when they were in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> strawman you but wipe and don't try to bait the Bass, that isn't going to work. You saw the youtube video and see exactly what goes on.




Hey, if you want to be a racist like Mugabe then so be it.  Hell, all you do is give the William Joyce types a reason to claim white authority in THIS continent.  I digress, feel free to blame who you want.  The FACT remains that Africa is a complete FAIL.  Mugabe is a complete FAIL.   hell, it's not like this would be your first foray down dumbfuck street.


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> Much better source on Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Egypt: Slavery, its causes and practice
> 
> 
> It wasn't anything comparable to what happened in America.



dude.  just stop it.  Trying to rationalize NEGRO slavery as somehow less dehumanizing and more acceptable than WHITE slavery is just stupid.  There is a historic record of slaves in Egypt and, even if you want to pretend that each one wore satin robes and were treated royally, you fucking fail.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> Hey, if you want to be a racist like Mugabe then so be it.  Hell, all you do is give the William Joyce types a reason to claim white authority in THIS continent.  I digress, feel free to blame who you want.  The FACT remains that Africa is a complete FAIL.  Mugabe is a complete FAIL.   hell, it's not like this would be your first foray down dumbfuck street.



Before Europeans stepped in and disrupted Africa it was *NOT* a fail you idiot and keep ignoring the obvious. The neocoloinialist are the ones playing a big part in keeping Africa underdeveloped. No one is supporting Mugabe's racism and it isn't racist to keep out out neocolonialists whites who sole intention is to exploit the country and reap the benefits while caring jack about the population, thats why there's so many corrupt dictators is Africa, guess who's supporting them? Neocolonialist whites. Its the truth, post some facts to refute this or shut the hell up.


----------



## William Joyce

AVG-JOE said:


> It's apples to oranges, dude.  Not to mention the colossal damage that the Europeans did to Africa as Western 'Civilization' used their war technology to expand across the globe like a viral plague.
> 
> -Joe



Try again.

Japan and Germany were destroyed by white military might, yet they rebounded within years.

Africa never was and will never be an advanced society.  That's not because of anything whites did or didn't do... it's because of its population, which has an average IQ of approximately retarded.


----------



## editec

AVG-JOE said:


> In my humble opinion, the superior culture is the one that does the best job of protecting the weak from exploitation by the strong.
> 
> ________________________
> 
> Chickenpox and measles did not kill the Native American cultures, they died because they made poor slaves.


 
No Joe, you've been somewhat (not completely, of course) misinformed.

By the time there were enough White men to really enslave the AmerIndians, (on the continent itself, I mean) more than half of them (possibly as many as 90%, according to some historians) had already died on the continent.

Few of those which died ever met a White man, either

There's a wonderful account written by a very French missionary who went down the Mississippi with one of the French explorers, long before anyone was settling in those lands

They found cities in the mid west which once had populations in the tens of thousands on the way downstream, and completely devoid of life when they came back.

The White men's diseases traveled a lot faster than the settlers and colonialists since the AmerIndians had extensive trade routes ranging across most of the eastern half of the continent. 

While I know that the Spaniards and Dutch tried enslaving Indians, and certainly they died in droves in chains, estimates of the AmerIndians in the NA continent raged up to 30,000,000 before Columbus landed.

No way in hell there were that many Indian people on the continent by the time the French or Dutch or English were colonizing, because had there been that many Indians still in fuctional societies, the early colonies wouldn't have survived their first hostile encounters.

Even the Aztecs which Cortez supposedly dominated by force of arms were already mostly incapacitiated by measels (or pox, nobody's really sure) thanks to their contact with Spanish. 




> The simple fact is that productivity and profitability on 'New World' plantations was increased by genocide of the native population and importation of Africans. It was a simple business decision.


 
No argument, except on the scale of the crimes. 

Indians made lousy slaves. They died quickly and didn't take to grunt work, either. 



> Can you imagine the 'Apartheid' style mess we'd have in the US if the natives here had been more profitably enslaved?


 
Yes, I can. We'd have never imported blacks if the natives had been better slave material, and not so likely to up and die on the job. 

Guns germs and steel, man.  

A formitable combination that Europeans brought with them, but of the three, germs were their best allies, believe me.


----------



## Luissa

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.


This statement is a lie! No race as a dominate genetics! You could be more similar to a white man then you would be to black women. Humans are the most genetically similar then any other animal. The only thing that is different is a certain part of our skin make up to soak up Vitamin D rays. As they say walk from Africa to say Norway and you can see people's skin tones get lighter due to the amount vitamin D they get from the sun.Where you have less sun people are lighter to allow for more vitamin D to soak into your body!
So the last part of your state is true, white people have no reason to think they are superior!


----------



## Luissa

Charlie Bass said:


> There's no evidence that Egypt used slaves, none. None of the slave systems used in Africa are in any way comparable o the chattel slavery in America used by whites, a system that didn't even consider blacks to be human.
> 
> 
> Africans usually if not all the time to war captives and used them as labour sometimes[but most were used as mercenary soldiers in the military], but again, this type of "slavery" was in no way comparable to Euro-American chattel slavery. Slaves in Africa could raise up their families, own property, etc and were never considered as subhuman and racially inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was full of thriving cities and wealth *BEFORE* Europeans stepped in, took over and raided and exploited the Africans of their resources and wealth. Its no coincidence that Europe is more developed than African today because Europeans had to underdevelop Africa in order to be as advanced as it is now. European colonialism wrecked havoc on Africa because the Europeans expolited Africa to enrich Europe and did little to develop any infrastructure and anything for the Africans. You don't want to debate this point with me because you will get shut down, totally.


Actually African's are the ones who captured the slaves orginally then selling them to other European countries Portugal enslaving the most Africans sending them to Brazil. Some African tribes would start battles so they could take prisoners in turn selling them to the Europeans!


----------



## AVG-JOE

editec said:


> No Joe, you've been somewhat (not completely, of course) misinformed.
> 
> By the time there were enough White men to really enslave the AmerIndians, (on the continent itself, I mean) more than half of them (possibly as many as 90%, according to some historians) had already died on the continent.
> 
> Few of those which died ever met a White man, either
> 
> There's a wonderful account written by a very French missionary who went down the Mississippi with one of the French explorers, long before anyone was settling in those lands
> 
> They found cities in the mid west which once had populations in the tens of thousands on the way downstream, and completely devoid of life when they came back.
> 
> The White men's diseases traveled a lot faster than the settlers and colonialists since the AmerIndians had extensive trade routes ranging across most of the eastern half of the continent.
> 
> While I know that the Spaniards and Dutch tried enslaving Indians, and certainly they died in droves in chains, estimates of the AmerIndians in the NA continent raged up to 30,000,000 before Columbus landed.
> 
> No way in hell there were that many Indian people on the continent by the time the French or Dutch or English were colonizing, because had there been that many Indians still in fuctional societies, the early colonies wouldn't have survived their first hostile encounters.
> 
> Even the Aztecs which Cortez supposedly dominated by force of arms were already mostly incapacitiated by measels (or pox, nobody's really sure) thanks to their contact with Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No argument, except on the scale of the crimes.
> 
> Indians made lousy slaves. They died quickly and didn't take to grunt work, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can. We'd have never imported blacks if the natives had been better slave material, and not so likely to up and die on the job.
> 
> Guns germs and steel, man.
> 
> A formitable combination that Europeans brought with them, but of the three, germs were their best allies, believe me.



I don't disagree completely, but I stand by my thesis that genocide and importation of Africans was a business decision.  Why else go through the expense of importing slaves?

Regarding the biology of disease, the peoples of Europe and the Americas had common ancestry in Central Asia less than 2,000 generations back... While their re-acquaintance in the 1500's would surely have been fraught with sickness under any circumstances, if the systematic genocide of the American Natives had not been a European goal, the disease aspect would have been but a footnote to history.

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE

William Joyce said:


> Try again.
> 
> Japan and Germany were destroyed by white military might, yet they rebounded within years.
> 
> Africa never was and will never be an advanced society.  That's not because of anything whites did or didn't do... it's because of its population, which has an average IQ of approximately retarded.



Japan and Germany were rebuilt by their conquerors!  Can you _imagine_ Africa if the Europeans had invested a comparable amount under similar circumstances between 1800 and 1950?

Now we have apples, oranges sushi and beer in the conversation!



-Joe


----------



## Luissa

editec said:


> No Joe, you've been somewhat (not completely, of course) misinformed.
> 
> By the time there were enough White men to really enslave the AmerIndians, (on the continent itself, I mean) more than half of them (possibly as many as 90%, according to some historians) had already died on the continent.
> 
> Few of those which died ever met a White man, either
> 
> There's a wonderful account written by a very French missionary who went down the Mississippi with one of the French explorers, long before anyone was settling in those lands
> 
> They found cities in the mid west which once had populations in the tens of thousands on the way downstream, and completely devoid of life when they came back.
> 
> The White men's diseases traveled a lot faster than the settlers and colonialists since the AmerIndians had extensive trade routes ranging across most of the eastern half of the continent.
> 
> While I know that the Spaniards and Dutch tried enslaving Indians, and certainly they died in droves in chains, estimates of the AmerIndians in the NA continent raged up to 30,000,000 before Columbus landed.
> 
> No way in hell there were that many Indian people on the continent by the time the French or Dutch or English were colonizing, because had there been that many Indians still in fuctional societies, the early colonies wouldn't have survived their first hostile encounters.
> 
> Even the Aztecs which Cortez supposedly dominated by force of arms were already mostly incapacitiated by measels (or pox, nobody's really sure) thanks to their contact with Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No argument, except on the scale of the crimes.
> 
> Indians made lousy slaves. They died quickly and didn't take to grunt work, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can. We'd have never imported blacks if the natives had been better slave material, and not so likely to up and die on the job.
> 
> Guns germs and steel, man.
> 
> A formitable combination that Europeans brought with them, but of the three, germs were their best allies, believe me.


The reason they didn't take over the colonist is because the tribes were not unified and often at war with each other. And they did get the spanish colonist out of New Mexico for awhile but their leader Pope' was power hungry and his people decided they would rather have the spanish! Also many tribes allined themselves with the British. Yes there were groups of Natives that died off long before the colonist got her but there were also many new tribes and Native American tribes all over the US when they arrived. Colonist also were not allowed to go that far west after awhile by the British which is one of the reason we called for a revolution. Many natives had retreated to the west or already lived there.
And by the way it wasn't Germany yet, it was still Prussia and one did help Washington organize his army. Washington also killed complete villiages of Native American is the beginning of the war!


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> Before Europeans stepped in and disrupted Africa it was *NOT* a fail you idiot and keep ignoring the obvious. The neocoloinialist are the ones playing a big part in keeping Africa underdeveloped. No one is supporting Mugabe's racism and it isn't racist to keep out out neocolonialists whites who sole intention is to exploit the country and reap the benefits while caring jack about the population, thats why there's so many corrupt dictators is Africa, guess who's supporting them? Neocolonialist whites. Its the truth, post some facts to refute this or shut the hell up.



hehehe.. whatever you say, negro.. Make as many excuses as you want to.  You still enjoy a nation brought to you by WHITE people so...  enjoy dwelling on that today.  hell, rationalize you own racism dude!  it's cool!  black people CANT be racist against white people, right?


----------



## Mr. President

Shogun said:


> hehehe.. whatever you say, negro.. Make as many excuses as you want to.  You still enjoy a nation brought to you by WHITE people so...  enjoy dwelling on that today.  hell, rationalize you own racism dude!  it's cool!  black people CANT be racist against white people, right?



A nation brought to him by a coalition of races and ethnicities each contributing in different ways throughout time.  White people alone could not have established the United States.  Thats Kind of why they had slaves in the first place eh?  America also had black slave owners for those of you who failed to catch that part of your history class.


----------



## editec

AVG-JOE said:


> I don't disagree completely, but I stand by my thesis that genocide and importation of Africans was a business decision. Why else go through the expense of importing slaves?


 
ABsolutely no argument with that



> Regarding the biology of disease, the peoples of Europe and the Americas had common ancestry in Central Asia less than 2,000 generations back... While their re-acquaintance in the 1500's would surely have been fraught with sickness under any circumstances, if the systematic genocide of the American Natives had not been a European goal, the disease aspect would have been but a footnote to history.


 
2000 generations? Do you realize how many plagues White Europeans dealt with in that time that the Ameridians never saw?

The genocide was aimed at the _survivors _of the plagues that had already destroyed most of the AmerIndian people.

And most of those natives died before they ever met a White man.

I don't think you realize how deadly what you and I think of as minor childhood diseases are to a population which hasn't had hundreds of generation of exposure to them.

Small pox, measals, chickenpox, influenza that you or I could shrug off killed most native americans.

The Hawaiian adults who got measals from the whalers which visited there, for example, buried themselves in wet sand to seek relief from the fevor it caused. They died of pnumonia in place by the thousands.   Ironically their children actually had a better chance of surviving that disease than the adults did.

I'm informed that native Hawaiians died within a generation or two of their first encounters with EUROS. Most of them.

And when a society loses a high enough percentage of their population, their society cannot defend itself. It falls apart.

Do feel free to do the research on this story of pathogens in the new world, yourself.

I think you'll find I am not overstating this case.


----------



## Shogun

Mr. President said:


> A nation brought to him by a coalition of races and ethnicities each contributing in different ways throughout time.  White people alone could not have established the United States.  Thats Kind of why they had slaves in the first place eh?  America also had black slave owners for those of you who failed to catch that part of your history class.



hey, we can play "spot the Negro" in any of our founding documents, paintings, primary resources etc. if you wanna... To suggest that white people could not have created the US without blacks is a joke considering the FACT of Europe's world dominance and evolved cultures.  No, they had slave to keep from working in the fields.  What, did you think farming was invented in the south by africans?


sheesh..  I realize that post-modern revisionist inclusion is posh these days but white people gave the world the US.  deal with it.


----------



## sealybobo

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



Us Greeks think we are superior to whites too.  I mean arian blonde whites.  We are more dark skinned whites.  And we are strong like bulls.  Our bones don't break as easily.  We started education, science, phylosophy, math, religion, civilizaton, etc.  

Blacks are cool, but Greeks are cooler.  LOL.


----------



## Mr. President

Shogun said:


> hey, we can play "spot the Negro" in any of our founding documents, paintings, primary resources etc. if you wanna... To suggest that white people could not have created the US without blacks is a joke considering the FACT of Europe's world dominance and evolved cultures.  No, they had slave to keep from working in the fields.  What, did you think farming was invented in the south by africans?
> 
> 
> sheesh..  I realize that post-modern revisionist inclusion is posh these days but white people gave the world the US.  deal with it.



We can debate everything except your idiocy.  That is a truth on this board we perceive to be self evident.  No, Whites did not give us America.  Especially if we want to look at the knowledge gained by whites only after traveling to Asian countries.  We could with that information gather that Asians gave whites the ability to come to America the mathmatical and scientific basis upon which white, black and every ethnicity has based their discoveries and advancements.  Also white people were not able nor willing to do the manual labor neccessary to stimulate the economic growth in the South.


----------



## Gurdari

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.





Do a LITTLE research, maybe?

It depends on the father... white dad/black mom = white kid.

and vice versa.

Though Slash from Guns n Roses isn't pasty white, he comes close enough.


----------



## Shogun

Mr. President said:


> We can debate everything except your idiocy.  That is a truth on this board we perceive to be self evident.  No, Whites did not give us America.  Especially if we want to look at the knowledge gained by whites only after traveling to Asian countries.  We could with that information gather that Asians gave whites the ability to come to America the mathmatical and scientific basis upon which white, black and every ethnicity has based their discoveries and advancements.  Also white people were not able nor willing to do the manual labor neccessary to stimulate the economic growth in the South.





Hey we can both talk shit, dude.  In case you haven't noticed i'm probably as good at shit talking as I am stomping mudholes in the asses of silly little pubic crabs like yourself all trying to sound smart on this forum.  Yes, as a matter of FACT white people gave us the United States of America.  Name the non-white to sign any founding document.  Go ahead, lil guy.. all you gots to do is name the black man who had ANYTHING to do with the United States gov during it's first 10 fucking years.  And, bringing up Marco Polo doesn't invalidate the WHITE dude who sailed the seas of blue around 1492, stupid.  Nor does it invalidate all those WHITE DUDES who were big fans of the enlightenment enough to work liberty (for WHITE people) into the founding docs of this great nation.  Now, again, if you have a single name of a single non white motherfucker then, please, toss that shit out here in the thread.  But, since we both know you don't have shit to work with besides peanut butter inventors and shit of that nature, feel free to continue talking impotent shit.

NOT ABLE to do manual fucking labor?

 

Not ABLE to do MATH?




wow.  again, I realize backlogging some inclusiveness means ignoring the reality of our history altogether but at least try to make a cohesive argument that isn't essentially a fucking historic reparation.


----------



## Gurdari

Shogun - maybe extend your reach beyond your traditional information sources. If you look to the dominant culture for information, you'll find the answers that comply with that culture's viewpoint, no? Find out about the courageous creativity of those who didn't get first crack at writing history due to an unfair balance of power...


----------



## Mr. President

Christopher Colombus got lost.  Wooooo chalk one up for the white people!!!!

As far as government influence find one group that had influence in the government while also being enslaved.  

No white people could not provide the necessary labor to support the same economic growth that the south saw with the inclusion of slavery.

When did I say white people couldn't do math?


----------



## Shogun

Gurdari said:


> Shogun - maybe extend your reach beyond your traditional information sources. If you look to the dominant culture for information, you'll find the answers that comply with that culture's viewpoint, no? Find out about the courageous creativity of those who didn't get first crack at writing history due to an unfair balance of power...



Im not interested in convoluted bullshit.  If you have names then post them.  If not, then lets go ahead and stop pretending that a dominant culture is probably wrong about it's own origins.


----------



## Shogun

*Christopher Colombus got lost.  Wooooo chalk one up for the white people!!!!*

he may have gotten lost but he still got HERE, motherfucker.  Indeed, how many Africans were busy out combing the fucking high seas at the time?  


*As far as government influence find one group that had influence in the government while also being enslaved. * 


Which, in turn, validates my statement that WHITES brought us the USA.  Sheesh.. these are facts.. if you have evidence otherwise then post that bad shit instead of sounding like a little bitch who just realized his tampon might be leaking.

*
No white people could not provide the necessary labor to support the same economic growth that the south saw with the inclusion of slavery.
*

HA!  yea, I mean, LABOR did not exist in Europe prior to BLACK SLAVES IN AMERICA!


*
When did I say white people couldn't do math?*

*We could with that information gather that Asians gave whites the ability to come to America the mathmatical and scientific basis upon which white, black and every ethnicity has based their discoveries and advancements.*

evidence, motherfucker.  Marco Polo is not the vector by which America was created.


----------



## sealybobo

Shogun said:


> Hey we can both talk shit, dude.  In case you haven't noticed i'm probably as good at shit talking as I am stomping mudholes in the asses of silly little pubic crabs like yourself all trying to sound smart on this forum.  Yes, as a matter of FACT white people gave us the United States of America.  Name the non-white to sign any founding document.  Go ahead, lil guy.. all you gots to do is name the black man who had ANYTHING to do with the United States gov during it's first 10 fucking years.  And, bringing up Marco Polo doesn't invalidate the WHITE dude who sailed the seas of blue around 1492, stupid.  Nor does it invalidate all those WHITE DUDES who were big fans of the enlightenment enough to work liberty (for WHITE people) into the founding docs of this great nation.  Now, again, if you have a single name of a single non white motherfucker then, please, toss that shit out here in the thread.  But, since we both know you don't have shit to work with besides peanut butter inventors and shit of that nature, feel free to continue talking impotent shit.
> 
> NOT ABLE to do manual fucking labor?
> 
> 
> 
> Not ABLE to do MATH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.  again, I realize backlogging some inclusiveness means ignoring the reality of our history altogether but at least try to make a cohesive argument that isn't essentially a fucking historic reparation.



If we put you in Africa with nothing, not even 40 acres and a mule, not only would you never amount to anything, but neither would your great great grandkids.  

We have a black man who is ready to become the President of the United States.  That means blacks went from the racist 60's to leading our country in 40 years.  

And you don't stomp shit dude.  You do seem like you are screaming, but you aren't saying much.  Typical bully, even on a message board.


----------



## Shogun

sealybobo said:


> If we put you in Africa with nothing, not even 40 acres and a mule, not only would you never amount to anything, but neither would your great great grandkids.
> 
> We have a black man who is ready to become the President of the United States.  That means blacks went from the racist 60's to leading our country in 40 years.
> 
> And you don't stomp shit dude.  You do seem like you are screaming, but you aren't saying much.  Typical bully, even on a message board.



Does Obama's presidency mean that a black man had anything to do with the founding of THIS nation?  Hell, all that really means is that WHITE PEOPLE have chosen to be benevolent with THEIR nation.  You really are one dumb motherfucker, aren't you?  The cradle of civilization sure does need a fucking mule and 40 acres to compete with white people in Europe!  I mean, they ONLY had a fucking few centuries of a head start!



Trust me, dude.. given the size of that gaping, cavernous crater in your internet ass it's clear that you've been punked by the one and only Shogun of USMB.


----------



## editec

Luissa27 said:


> The reason they didn't take over the colonist is because the tribes were not unified and often at war with each other.


 
Do you have any idea how unifed the Six Algonquin Tribes were? Apparently not. Doesn't matter.




> And they did get the spanish colonist out of New Mexico for awhile but their leader Pope' was power hungry and his people decided they would rather have the spanish! Also many tribes allined themselves with the British. Yes there were groups of Natives that died off long before the colonist got her but there were also many new tribes and Native American tribes all over the US when they arrived. Colonist also were not allowed to go that far west after awhile by the British which is one of the reason we called for a revolution. Many natives had retreated to the west or already lived there.


 
Yeah? All true, not germane to this issue though.




> And by the way it wasn't Germany yet, it was still Prussia and one did help Washington organize his army. Washington also killed complete villiages of Native American is the beginning of the war!


 
Huh? Yeah, the nation Germany did not yet exist until the 19th century. What that has to do with this issue I surely do not know.

I think you're wildly discounting thye importance of pathogens to the outcome of the native Americans. Why I am not sure.

To prove that the EUROS were brutal? I don't doubt that for a moment.

They killed the survivors of the plagues that killed MOST of the native people, to be sure. 

They even started USING Smallpox to do that in some cases. 

You should read this book, if you haven't. If you're interested enough to debate this issue with me, you will find this book fascinating, I think.



> The importance of lethal microbes in human history is well illustrated by Europeans conquest and depopulation of the New World. *Far more Native Americans died in bed from Eurasian germs than on the battlefield from European guns and swords. .* . . What gave the Spaniards a decisive advantage was smallpox, which reached Mexico in 1520 with one infected slave arrived from Spanish Cuba. *The resulting epidemic proceeded to kill nearly half of the Aztecs . . . By 1618, Mexicos initial population of about 20 million had plummeted to about 1.6 million. .* . . For the New World as a whole, the Indian population decline in the century or two following Columbuss arrival is estimated to have been as large as 95 percent.* The main killers were Old World germs to which Indians had never been exposed, and against which they therefore had neither immune nor genetic resistance. Smallpox, measles, influenza, and typhus competed for top rank among the killers.*


 
source

FYI, this didn't just happen to the Amerindians, either.

This pathogenic disaster happened to the polynesians we encountered in the Pacific hundreds of years after we'd started colonizing the Western Hemisphere, too.

We came to this continent with guns germs and steel.

Of those three things, germs were the dominent reason we so easily took over control of that continent.

It isn't just this book which documents this, either.

In practically every book I read about the first encounters of ERUOs to the natives of the Western Hemisphere, we see exactly the same thing happening.

The explorers are wildly outnumbered...then the plagues wipe out huge numbers of natives and the cohesion of their society falls apart.

Basically the EUROS (who seem like GODs because they aren't sick) pick up the pieces and end up dominating the surivors.

Imagine what would happen to this nation if 90% of the population died in a generation.

Do you honestly think we could defend ourselves from a small group of technologically superior warriors who weren't dropping like flies?

Those disasters didn't just kill the people, the fact that so many of them died killed the SPIRIT of the suvivors too.

Their priests could not protect them from the mysterious plagues.

But the White men were unafffected.

Maybe the Whites men's GOD IS a stronger god than ours?.

Maybe everything we knew was wrong?

The psychological effect on the suvivors of these events was devastating to the people who survived.

Their world views were dashed by these events.

How easily one can subjegate a people whose world views and religios beliefs have completely failed them.


----------



## Mr. President

_he may have gotten lost but he still got HERE, motherfucker.  Indeed, how many Africans were busy out combing the fucking high seas at the time?  _

Should we forget the Arab and European trade mainly for Gold and Salt dating far before the 1400's




_Which, in turn, validates my statement that WHITES brought us the USA.  Sheesh.. these are facts.. if you have evidence otherwise then post that bad shit instead of sounding like a little bitch who just realized his tampon might be leaking._

Whites occupied Native American territory claimed it as their own established a government under false pretenses and imported slaves.


_HA!  yea, I mean, LABOR did not exist in Europe prior to BLACK SLAVES IN AMERICA!_

You could not support that level of labor bottom line that is why you needed slaves.



_evidence, motherfucker.  Marco Polo is not the vector by which America was created._

Would America be what it is now without the influence of these basic principles of math and science?


----------



## Luissa

editec said:


> Do you have any idea how unifed the Six Algonquin Tribes were? Apparently not. Doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? All true, not germane to this issue though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Yeah, the nation Germany did not yet exist until the 19th century. What that has to do with this issue I surely do not know.
> 
> I think you're wildly discounting thye importance of pathogens to the outcome of the native Americans. Why I am not sure.
> 
> To prove that the EUROS were brutal? I don't doubt that for a moment.
> 
> They killed the survivors of the plagues that killed MOST of the native people, to be sure.
> 
> They even started USING Smallpox to do that in some cases.
> 
> You should read this book, if you haven't. If you're interested enough to debate this issue with me, you will find this book fascinating, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> FYI, this didn't just happen to the Amerindians, either.
> 
> This pathogenic disaster happened to the polynesians we encountered in the Pacific hundreds of years after we'd started colonizing the Western Hemisphere, too.
> 
> We came to this continent with guns germs and steel.
> 
> Of those three things, germs were the dominent reason we so easily took over control of that continent.
> 
> It isn't just this book which documents this, either.
> 
> In practically every book I read about the first encounters of ERUOs to the natives of the Western Hemisphere, we see exactly the same thing happening.
> 
> The explorers are wildly outnumbered...then the plagues wipe out huge numbers of natives and the cohesion of their society falls apart.
> 
> Basically the EUROS (who seem like GODs because they aren't sick) pick up the pieces and end up dominating the surivors.
> 
> Imagine what would happen to this nation if 90% of the population died in a generation.
> 
> Do you honestly think we could defend ourselves from a small group of technologically superior warriors who weren't dropping like flies?
> 
> Those disasters didn't just kill the people, the fact that so many of them died killed the SPIRIT of the suvivors too.
> 
> Their priests could not protect them from the mysterious plagues.
> 
> But the White men were unafffected.
> 
> Maybe the Whites men's GOD IS a stronger god than ours?.
> 
> Maybe everything we knew was wrong?
> 
> The psychological effect on the suvivors of these events was devastating to the people who survived.
> 
> Their world views were dashed by these events.
> 
> How easily one can subjegate a people whose world views and religios beliefs have completely failed them.


I was stating that most of the indian nations were not unified enough to over come us and yes along with the diseases! That isn't the only reason why they did not try to over take us. And yes Europeans were devastating to the Native Americans in the beginning, look at the Pegout War! But leading up to the revolution it was the colonist that were the ones taking over their lands and killing them so they could expand west!
And to go religious beliefs failing them if you are refering to the Natives you are right there in a way. Another thing is due to their beliefs which they have right to have should make them be able to claim this land as their's. The Land Bridge is an example of where they used evolution against them!I guess they can thank Thomas Jefferson for that!


----------



## sealybobo

Shogun said:


> Does Obama's presidency mean that a black man had anything to do with the founding of THIS nation?  Hell, all that really means is that WHITE PEOPLE have chosen to be benevolent with THEIR nation.  You really are one dumb motherfucker, aren't you?  The cradle of civilization sure does need a fucking mule and 40 acres to compete with white people in Europe!  I mean, they ONLY had a fucking few centuries of a head start!
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, dude.. given the size of that gaping, cavernous crater in your internet ass it's clear that you've been punked by the one and only Shogun of USMB.



It must make you mad that your kind have been here and free and in charge for all these years and even though you have had such a huge advantage and head start, many many blacks are achieving more of the American dream than you ever will.  Thank you for being so benevolent.  That was very liberal of you.   

Who came over first?  Your great great great?  How successful was he?  How successful was his son?  How about his son?  Now how about you?  I'd say you were a huge disappointment and a major under achiver.  

I'm first generation and my brother and I both make between $400k and $90K.  I'll admit, I'm the one making $90K.  

Now lets here what you did as a superior white living in Hooterville.


----------



## Luissa

sealybobo said:


> It must make you mad that your kind have been here and free and in charge for all these years and even though you have had such a huge advantage and head start, many many blacks are achieving more of the American dream than you ever will.  Thank you for being so benevolent.  That was very liberal of you.
> 
> Who came over first?  Your great great great?  How successful was he?  How successful was his son?  How about his son?  Now how about you?  I'd say you were a huge disappointment and a major under achiver.
> 
> I'm first generation and my brother and I both make between $400k and $90K.  I'll admit, I'm the one making $90K.
> 
> Now lets here what you did as a superior white living in Hooterville.


The best part is some of the black people today ancestors have been here longer then Shoguns!


----------



## Ravi

sealybobo said:


> If we put you in Africa with nothing, not even 40 acres and a mule, not only would you never amount to anything, but neither would your great great grandkids.
> 
> We have a black man who is ready to become the President of the United States.  That means blacks went from the racist 60's to leading our country in 40 years.
> 
> And you don't stomp shit dude.  You do seem like you are screaming, but you aren't saying much.  Typical bully, even on a message board.


How many HR weenies do you think are needed in Africa?


----------



## Shogun

*
Should we forget the Arab and European trade mainly for Gold and Salt dating far before the 1400's*

which has what to do with conveying the white fact of the United States?

*

Whites occupied Native American territory claimed it as their own established a government under false pretenses and imported slaves.*

yea dude.. the fucking CONSTITUTION sure is a false pretense.  



*
You could not support that level of labor bottom line that is why you needed slaves.
*

You cannot assume that a colonial America without slaves would have imploded into nary the world superpower that we have today.  You can't assume that Euros, who had been toiling in their own peasant fucking farms for centuries, could not have filled the vacuum of slavery with MORe indentured servants and sharecropping.  The fact remains, white people gave us the United States.

*
Would America be what it is now without the influence of these basic principles of math and science?*

Would America be what it is without ignorant bastards assuming that marco fucking polo's asian adventure was the sole catylist in the creation of an America we know today?


Listen, im just not interested in the "what if" bullshit.  If you have names of black men who had anything to do with the founding of this nation until WHITE PEOPLE decided to end slavery then, by all means, provide this name.  Otherwise, continue to walk funny.


----------



## sealybobo

Luissa27 said:


> The best part is some of the black people today ancestors have been here longer then Shoguns!



Sure, but they were living here as second class citizens all the way until, well, until.....in some cases, they are still treated as second class citizens.

Not in fake America, but in REAL America.  LOL.


----------



## Shogun

*It must make you mad that your kind have been here and free and in charge for all these years and even though you have had such a huge advantage and head start, many many blacks are achieving more of the American dream than you ever will.  Thank you for being so benevolent.  That was very liberal of you.   
*

Indeed, it was very liberal of us.  Just goes to show how gracious white people can be.  And, it doesn't make me mad at all knowing that blacks attain more these days than baby mammas and crack habits.  Again, it validates the benevolence of white people.  Why would it make me angry that some blacks will achieve more than me?  Do you assume that white people hold the same kind of automatic race envy that your kind have enjoyed for the last 400 years?

*
Who came over first?  Your great great great?  How successful was he?  How successful was his son?  How about his son?  Now how about you?  I'd say you were a huge disappointment and a major under achiver.  *

meh, your insults fall miles short of the target.  Typical, really.  Hell, my WORST day is statistically greater than the average BEST day of anyone in your race, dude.  Wanna talk about under achiever before or AFTER we remember which race freed the slaves?

*
I'm first generation and my brother and I both make between $400k and $90K.  I'll admit, I'm the one making $90K.  *



ya, ok, dude.  This is the internet.  I believe you!  Nothing says "pretend i'm not surfing the net from my grandmothers den in the ghetto" quite like an anonymous internet!


*
Now lets here what you did as a superior white living in Hooterville.*

por que?  Hooterville?  Is that slang for "might as well make some grape kool aid because I don't have a job outside of collecting welfare"?  Sorry, holmes.. We're a little too busy enjoying wealthy neighborhoods to pay much attention to hoodrat parlance.


----------



## sealybobo

Ravi said:


> How many HR weenies do you think are needed in Africa?



What?


----------



## Shogun

Luissa27 said:


> The best part is some of the black people today ancestors have been here longer then Shoguns!



because you know all about my ancestors, eh?





yup.. lots of blacks in north america before Euro's started boating em over.. yup.


----------



## Shogun

Ravi said:


> How many HR weenies do you think are needed in Africa?



well, given the dominance of tribal killings rather than business employment...  I would ask you to do the math but I hear it makes your ears ring and your forehead itch.


----------



## Mr. President

which has what to do with conveying the white fact of the United States?

_Indeed, how many Africans were busy out combing the fucking high seas at the time? _
You asked this question and I answered it.



yea dude.. the fucking CONSTITUTION sure is a false pretense. 

No but the pretense that the Land was already theirs was.



You cannot assume that a colonial America without slaves would have imploded into nary the world superpower that we have today.  You can't assume that Euros, who had been toiling in their own peasant fucking farms for centuries, could not have filled the vacuum of slavery with MORe indentured servants and sharecropping.  The fact remains, white people gave us the United States.

Slavery cost less thus hired workers would not have been as economically enticing as slavery.  If we are really ruling out assumptions then you can not assume that the european hired immigrants would have done the work to the same standard.  We would be left witht he fact that African Americans DID do the work and establish an economic boom in the south.



Would America be what it is without ignorant bastards assuming that marco fucking polo's asian adventure was the sole catylist in the creation of an America we know today?

Only you brought up marco polo's asian adventure.  I simply stated the fact of the wealth of knowledge gathered from other countries



Listen, im just not interested in the "what if" bullshit.  If you have names of black men who had anything to do with the founding of this nation until WHITE PEOPLE decided to end slavery then, by all means, provide this name.  Otherwise, continue to walk funny.

Slavery was ended because white people wanted black people to help them win a war.  You should probably retake 7th grade history and then continue the conversation.


----------



## Shogun

*You asked this question and I answered it.*

not really.  How many african world explorers can you name?  


*
No but the pretense that the Land was already theirs was.*

um, you do realize that the thirteen colonies were established by the time the Constitution was signed, eh?



*
Slavery cost less thus hired workers would not have been as economically enticing as slavery.  If we are really ruling out assumptions then you can not assume that the european hired immigrants would have done the work to the same standard.  We would be left witht he fact that African Americans DID do the work and establish an economic boom in the south.*

Yet the fact of indentured servants and sharecropping invalidates your assumption that slavery, ergo africans, were the validating factor in the creation of this nation.  Cheap cotton labor did not cause the thirteen colonies to rebel against England.  Sorry to burst your bubble.



*
Only you brought up marco polo's asian adventure.  I simply stated the fact of the wealth of knowledge gathered from other countries*

do I need to quote you again?  YOU brought up the adventures of Euros and Asians as some kind of laughable measure of the success of white people in North America.  Again, Marco Polo's Asian adventure is not the catylist that gave us the United States.  I don't recall that it was tru that white people came to the new world in order to practice math.


*
Slavery was ended because white people wanted black people to help them win a war.  You should probably retake 7th grade history and then continue the conversation.*

Yea, dude..  Lincoln sure did merely want freed blacks just to win the civil war!    speaking of 7th grade history class...  

hey, dude.. again, name some names or kiss my white ass.  don't get angry because your current freedom was granted to you by WHITE people.


----------



## Shogun

here.. Spot the negro.






or here.. which Founding Father was NOT WHITE:

Founding Fathers of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> because you know all about my ancestors, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.. lots of blacks in north america before Euro's started boating em over.. yup.


Actually there were africans here before as you say Europeans started boating them over!


----------



## sealybobo

Shogun said:


> here.. Spot the negro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or here.. which Founding Father was NOT WHITE:
> 
> Founding Fathers of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Why are you proving yourself to be an arrogant ignorant prick?  What's wrong with you?  You know the answers to your god damn rediculous questions.  

You are pathetic.


----------



## Shogun

Luissa27 said:


> Actually there were africans here before as you say Europeans started boating them over!



indeed, who knew that Atlanta was where New Kenya once rested!


----------



## Shogun

sealybobo said:


> Why are you proving yourself to be an arrogant ignorant prick?  What's wrong with you?  You know the answers to your god damn rediculous questions.
> 
> You are pathetic.



hey, don't get your panties all ruffled because I speak the truth.  If you want to support a revisionist take on American history then don't cry when such is challenged.  Here is my evidence.  If you have something better than don't waste any more time posting crybaby insults and cite that shit here in the thread.  If not.. well, I guess it's clear why you react like a little girl whose pony was just sent to the fucking glue factory.


Also, bobo.. for the love of all that is, ever was and ever will be ironic..  PLEASE put down the stone that says arrogant prick.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Luissa27 said:


> Actually African's are the ones who captured the slaves orginally then selling them to other European countries Portugal enslaving the most Africans sending them to Brazil. Some African tribes would start battles so they could take prisoners in turn selling them to the Europeans!



Africans sold off POWs as slaves but probably would not have sold them to Europeans had they known the horrors they would face  because slavery in Africa is different from the chattel slavery of America.


----------



## Ravi

This is a silly thread.

Wasn't the cradle of civilization the location of brown people and not Africans or Europeans?

And how stupid to assume that skin color was some determining factor in something that has really only happened in a small part of our overall history...the rise of huge city states and the NEED to find technology to survive in them.

And how do you nuts explain Obama? If black or white genes are better, as are claimed on this thread, he'd basically be an idiot, since he's half and half.


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> *.*
> 
> not really.  How many african world explorers can you name?
> They
> 
> *
> No but the pretense that the Land was already theirs was.*
> 
> um, you do realize that the thirteen colonies were established by the time the Constitution was signed, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Slavery cost less thus hired workers would not have been as economically enticing as slavery.  If we are really ruling out assumptions then you can not assume that the european hired immigrants would have done the work to the same standard.  We would be left witht he fact that African Americans DID do the work and establish an economic boom in the south.*
> 
> Yet the fact of indentured servants and sharecropping invalidates your assumption that slavery, ergo africans, were the validating factor in the creation of this nation.  Cheap cotton labor did not cause the thirteen colonies to rebel against England.  Sorry to burst your bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Only you brought up marco polo's asian adventure.  I simply stated the fact of the wealth of knowledge gathered from other countries*
> 
> do I need to quote you again?  YOU brought up the adventures of Euros and Asians as some kind of laughable measure of the success of white people in North America.  Again, Marco Polo's Asian adventure is not the catylist that gave us the United States.  I don't recall that it was tru that white people came to the new world in order to practice math.
> 
> 
> *
> Slavery was ended because white people wanted black people to help them win a war.  You should probably retake 7th grade history and then continue the conversation.*
> 
> Yea, dude..  Lincoln sure did merely want freed blacks just to win the civil war!    speaking of 7th grade history class...
> 
> hey, dude.. again, name some names or kiss my white ass.  don't get angry because your current freedom was granted to you by WHITE people.


By the way the found evidence African sailed to Panama and Mexico before Columbus! And the reason they needed slaves was because the white men could work in the rice patties south carolina or the tobacco farms due to the heat and maylaria.Most black people are immune to maylaria which is why they have larger number of cycle cell anemia. And slavery was only ended in the north where they used around 200,00 african to win the war, the south didn't try this until the end but they had already lost the cause. We also got the are modern way of building houses from these slaves.
And you are right they did not come here to practice math, they came here to be pure feeling people in their own country were not as divine as them.This of course was after they realize there was no gold here!


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> Africans sold off POWs as slaves but probably would not have sold them to Europeans had they known the horrors they would face  because slavery in Africa is different from the chattel slavery of America.



oh yes.. and you know this because the melanin in your skin took a personal fucking survey of each black slave selling african, right?


----------



## Luissa

Charlie Bass said:


> Africans sold off POWs as slaves but probably would not have sold them to Europeans had they known the horrors they would face  because slavery in Africa is different from the chattel slavery of America.


You are right there and most Europeans countries stopped slave trade long before we did along with practicing slavery!


----------



## Shogun

Luissa27 said:


> By the way the found evidence African sailed to Panama and Mexico before Columbus! And the reason they needed slaves was because the white men could work in the rice patties south carolina or the tobacco farms due to the heat and maylaria.Most black people are immune to maylaria which is why they have larger number of cycle cell anemia. And slavery was only ended in the north where they used around 200,00 african to win the war, the south didn't try this until the end but they had already lost the cause. We also got the are modern way of building houses from these slaves.
> And you are right they did not come here to practice math, they came here to be pure feeling people in their own country were not as divine as them.This of course was after they realize there was no gold here!



Which makes the FACT of white people creating the United States wrong how?  A handful of black sailors didn't bring Western Civilization to the new world.  Slaves were not the prerequisite to the American civilization.  And, be sure, slave pens were not neighborhoods of duplex's and two story ranch houses.  The North was already free by the START of the civil war, yo.  I enjoyed the movie Glory too but thats nothing more than some liberally fictional entertainment.  to pretend that it wasn't whites that freed the slaves is just appallingly stupid.


----------



## Luissa

Ravi said:


> This is a silly thread.
> 
> Wasn't the cradle of civilization the location of brown people and not Africans or Europeans?
> 
> And how stupid to assume that skin color was some determining factor in something that has really only happened in a small part of our overall history...the rise of huge city states and the NEED to find technology to survive in them.
> 
> And how do you nuts explain Obama? If black or white genes are better, as are claimed on this thread, he'd basically be an idiot, since he's half and half.


You are right there, like I said before they have proven there is nothing genetically that can prove us to be any different. The only reason why we have different colored skin is because of our location and how much sun we recieve. People who live in Africa do not need as much vitamin D exposure while someone who lives in Norway needs much more. You guys ever wonder why in nothern Europe people are lighter and people from the middle east are darker but not black, kind of like a cross between the two. Then who have Africans on the other side of the scale.


----------



## LOki

AVG-JOE said:


> You are also forced to accept the _genetic fact_ that white evolved from dark to compensate for less sunlight and the processing of vitamin D.


I thought I read that the _genetic fact_ was that dark skin evolved from light skin.

On the other side of this dumb issue, I submit: Liberia.


----------



## Luissa

Shogun said:


> Which makes the FACT of white people creating the United States wrong how?  A handful of black sailors didn't bring Western Civilization to the new world.  Slaves were not the prerequisite to the American civilization.  And, be sure, slave pens were not neighborhoods of duplex's and two story ranch houses.  The North was already free by the START of the civil war, yo.  I enjoyed the movie Glory too but thats nothing more than some liberally fictional entertainment.  to pretend that it wasn't whites that freed the slaves is just appallingly stupid.


It was the concept of using lighter materials but together they made a stronger structure. Look at houses in Europe compared to the ones here. And who do you think were building the white man's house for them.


----------



## Shogun

Luissa27 said:


> You are right there, like I said before they have proven there is nothing genetically that can prove us to be any different. The only reason why we have different colored skin is because of our location and how much sun we recieve. People who live in Africa do not need as much vitamin D exposure while someone who lives in Norway needs much more. You guys ever wonder why in nothern Europe people are lighter and people from the middle east are darker but not black, kind of like a cross between the two. Then who have Africans on the other side of the scale.



Im not arguing the superiorly of one over the other.  But I AM arguing the facts of history.  Acting like Captain Planet's multinational review is indicative of our history is a fucking joke.


----------



## Shogun

Luissa27 said:


> It was the concept of using lighter materials but together they made a stronger structure. Look at houses in Europe compared to the ones here. And who do you think were building the white man's house for them.



HA!

yea, thats about as evident as suggesting that mexicans have perfected the art of fruit picking and that the citrus industry is how the state of California is able to survive.  Gimme a break.  I'm sure contractors say a blessing and a prayer to slaves everywhere while putting drywall up.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

> Which, in turn, validates my statement that WHITES brought us the USA.  Sheesh.. these are facts.. if you have evidence otherwise then post that bad shit instead of sounding like a little bitch who just realized his tampon might be leaking.



Without slave labour there would be no America. Most of the first whites that came here were rejects and criminals from Britain, not ultra creative people with intelligence you moron.


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> Without slave labour there would be no America. Most of the first whites that came here were rejects and criminals from Britain, not ultra creative people with intelligence you moron.



Thats pure conjecture.  You don't know how the US would have prospered were it not for slavery causing northern and southern white people to kill each other either.  See, we can both toss out unprovable opinions.

Indeed, tell it to the picture of the Founding Fathers above, negro.  Go ahead.. name the black founding father of the United States of America.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> Which makes the FACT of white people creating the United States wrong how?  A handful of black sailors didn't bring Western Civilization to the new world.  Slaves were not the prerequisite to the American civilization.  And, be sure, slave pens were not neighborhoods of duplex's and two story ranch houses.  The North was already free by the START of the civil war, yo.  I enjoyed the movie Glory too but thats nothing more than some liberally fictional entertainment.  to pretend that it wasn't whites that freed the slaves is just appallingly stupid.



The concept of "Western Civilization" is a farce in itself. Civilization didn't begin in Europe, it began in Africa and Asia. "Western Civilization" is simply a carbon copy and melding of ideas from Africa and Asia.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> Thats pure conjecture.  You don't know how the US would have prospered were it not for slavery causing northern and southern white people to kill each other either.  See, we can both toss out unprovable opinions.
> 
> Indeed, tell it to the picture of the Founding Fathers above, negro.  Go ahead.. name the black founding father of the United States of America.



You're chewing on straws moron, read your history books, the majority of whites that first came here were criminals who were banished from Britain. The Bass knows your stupid white supremacist mind doesn't like to here that but its the truth.


The Civil War was *NOT* fought about freeing blacks from slavery, it was more about preserving the Union you ignorant peckerwood.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Gurdari said:


> Do a LITTLE research, maybe?
> 
> It depends on the father... white dad/black mom = white kid.
> 
> and vice versa.
> 
> Though Slash from Guns n Roses isn't pasty white, he comes close enough.




This is BS and total trash, that would make Lenny Kravitz "white" by your definition.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

sealybobo said:


> Us Greeks think we are superior to whites too.  I mean arian blonde whites.  We are more dark skinned whites.  And we are strong like bulls.  Our bones don't break as easily.  We started education, science, phylosophy, math, religion, civilizaton, etc.
> 
> Blacks are cool, but Greeks are cooler.  LOL.



Wrong, Greeks learned math, science, philosophy, religion, civilization etc, from Ancient Egypt, the Phoenicians, Babylonians, etc. The notion of a "Greek" miracle is total BS.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> hehehe.. whatever you say, negro.. Make as many excuses as you want to.  You still enjoy a nation brought to you by WHITE people so...  enjoy dwelling on that today.  hell, rationalize you own racism dude!  it's cool!  black people CANT be racist against white people, right?



Its the truth you ignorant peckerwood, care to post some facts to refute what Mr Bass has said? This nation the Bass lives in wasn't brought to him by a bunch of racist peckerwood crackers who cared nothing about Aframs.


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> The concept of "Western Civilization" is a farce in itself. Civilization didn't begin in Europe, it began in Africa and Asia. "Western Civilization" is simply a carbon copy and melding of ideas from Africa and Asia.



HA!

yea, dude.. western civilization sure is a farce!  Especially compared to the bastion of viable civilization we see in Africa TODAY!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> HA!
> 
> yea, dude.. western civilization sure is a farce!  Especially compared to the bastion of viable civilization we see in Africa TODAY!



Beforee Europeans stepped in Africa and and destroyed it, Europe was behind Africa. Western Civilization didn't start in Europe nor did it have its roots there.


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> You're chewing on straws moron, read your history books, the majority of whites that first came here were criminals who were banished from Britain. The Bass knows your stupid white supremacist mind doesn't like to here that but its the truth.
> 
> 
> The Civil War was *NOT* fought about freeing blacks from slavery, it was more about preserving the Union you ignorant peckerwood.





yea dude.. George Washington SURE WAS nothing more than a European criminal!




don't get your jerry curl in a knot just because your race missed out on having a hand in the creation of the greatest nation on the planet, dude.  

And, PRESERVING THE UNION sure as fuck WAS the product of abolishing specific southern state slavery traditions. The emancipation Proclimation sure as fuck wasn't just hot air, dude.  You should be grateful that white people died for your freedom.

*
 Again, the next time you enjoy your freedom, thank a white person.*


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> Its the truth you ignorant peckerwood, care to post some facts to refute what Mr Bass has said? This nation the Bass lives in wasn't brought to him by a bunch of racist peckerwood crackers who cared nothing about Aframs.



hey, I posted the picture of out founding fathers, negro joe.  FIND the black man in that group of men who gave us thins nation.  Indeed, you ARE living in a nation that was created by racist, white motherfuckers, yo.  I'll see your "african yet to be named" and raise you a pair of Washingtons and Jeffersons.



typical prison education response.


----------



## Shogun

Charlie Bass said:


> Beforee Europeans stepped in Africa and and destroyed it, Europe was behind Africa. Western Civilization didn't start in Europe nor did it have its roots there.



yea dude! totally!  It's WHITE PEOPLE who are at fault for your mugabe tribal widespread killings of negros BY negros!





Take your silly crackpipe dream back to the ghetto you black bastard.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> yea dude! totally!  It's WHITE PEOPLE who are at fault for your mugabe tribal widespread killings of negros BY negros!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your silly crackpipe dream back to the ghetto you black bastard.



Chewing on straws again because your punkdafied, sissified jackass can't debate this issue? Colonialism and neocolonialism wrecked Africa and is a contributing factor to why some countries in Africa are underdeveloped. If this isn't case get off your lazy jackass and post some facts instead of making crybaby straw attacks and arguments. The youtube video posted is truth.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> hey, I posted the picture of out founding fathers, negro joe.  FIND the black man in that group of men who gave us thins nation.  Indeed, you ARE living in a nation that was created by racist, white motherfuckers, yo.  I'll see your "african yet to be named" and raise you a pair of Washingtons and Jeffersons.
> 
> 
> 
> typical prison education response.




Boohoo, you posted a picture of racist crackers, big deal. This nation, what it is today would not be what it is without blacks and the labour blacks provided during slavery that gave this country an economy.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Shogun said:


> yea dude.. George Washington SURE WAS nothing more than a European criminal!



Strawman you jackass, who said that washington was a criminal? How does bring him up disprove that a large amount of European settlers that arrived in America were criminals who were banished? Washington was *NOT* among the first Europeans that settled the US anyways.






> don't get your jerry curl in a knot just because your race missed out on having a hand in the creation of the greatest nation on the planet, dude.



This nation wouldn't be what it is today without blacks, period. part of the reason this nation is the greatest is because of the contributions of blacks and other minorities.  

And, PRESERVING THE UNION sure as fuck WAS the product of abolishing specific southern state slavery traditions. The emancipation Proclimation sure as fuck wasn't just hot air, dude.  You should be grateful that white people died for your freedom.


----------



## Stoner

William Joyce said:


> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?



I think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## Gunny

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



Oh brother.  I knew you were loopy, but not just how much until now.  

Your argument is fallacious.  "Whites" don't argue white superiority.  White RACISTS do.

Just like black RACISTS try to argue black superiority.


----------



## nia588

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.





I honestly do not know where to begin. your ignorance is astounding. Im speechless.

you are no better than klans member. don't you know by now that no race is better than another race.


----------



## editec

The number of half truths that you racists on both sides of this debate believe is simply astounding.

Go read some history boys.

You're _both _full of beans.


----------



## 52ndStreet

editec said:


> The number of half truths that you racists on both sides of this debate believe is simply astounding.
> 
> Go read some history boys.
> 
> You're _both _full of beans.



I say to you, pick up a few Books on Human genectics.
Go to the part on Racial groupings, and hereditary transferable disorders.
Get back to me on this, let me know what you found.


----------



## Al75117

If Blacks aren't superior to us white people then why do we ALL get scared when a black man appears in front or behind us? To me that just means a black man or woman can control a white person without a lot of effort. Most white's shrink in fear of black's when confronted by them. I am not ashamed to admit my inferiority to all Black's. I will help them in any way they want me to.


----------



## Steelhoss

Al75117 said:


> If Blacks aren't superior to us white people then why do we ALL get scared when a black man appears in front or behind us? To me that just means a black man or woman can control a white person without a lot of effort. Most white's shrink in fear of black's when confronted by them. I am not ashamed to admit my inferiority to all Black's. I will help them in any way they want me to.



YOU FUCKIN PUSSY!  I dont know where your from lil feller but Ol' Hoss suggest you purchase and learn how to use a Colt 45!  If not, just leave yer pants around yer ankles and take the ass fuckin that yer askin for!  You gotta be shittin me boy!


----------



## Intense

Al75117 said:


> If Blacks aren't superior to us white people then why do we ALL get scared when a black man appears in front or behind us? To me that just means a black man or woman can control a white person without a lot of effort. Most white's shrink in fear of black's when confronted by them. I am not ashamed to admit my inferiority to all Black's. I will help them in any way they want me to.



Pretty sad. How about considering building some Self Worth, and learning to deal with People as Individuals. You are a door mat only for as long as you allow it.

Resurecting old Threads on your first post??? Hmmm.....


----------



## bayoubill

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
Click to expand...


meh... 52ndStreet and William Joyce are merely two sides of the same coin...


----------



## Moonglow

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



How well is that working for you off the welfare rolls?


----------



## amrchaos

Bass v 2.0 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> 
> Then what took whites so long to come out of the caves of Europe? Then again, biologically speaking, the white "race" doesn't exist and if it did whites would be a mongrel race, since they are genetically a mix of 2/3 Asian and 1/3 African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actuall, it would depend on which 10,000 you choose for each group.
> 
> If I choose 10,000 engineers, scientists, Technicians and so forth for one group and choose 10,000 criminals, social deginerates and psychologically unstable ingnoramuses for the second group, there is a very good chance that he first group will prosper and the second group would become exceptionally more backwards.
> 
> Note--I did not say which group is Black or White.  Characteristics and trends are much more important than racial features.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

bayoubill said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meh... 52ndStreet and William Joyce are merely two sides of the same coin...
Click to expand...


They should just fuck and get it over with.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh... 52ndStreet and William Joyce are merely two sides of the same coin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should just fuck and get it over with.
Click to expand...


All the people registering with the national institute of health with new incurable diseases 
were white.


----------



## Unkotare

Steelhoss said:


> just leave yer pants around yer ankles and take the ass fuckin that yer askin for! :





Sounds like you speak from long and repeated history, catcher.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh... 52ndStreet and William Joyce are merely two sides of the same coin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should just fuck and get it over with.
Click to expand...



What makes you think they haven't?


----------



## eots

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



"Top O' The Morning To Ya"

She won't come, just when you want it

Ya see, I'm Irish, but I'm not a leprechaun
You wanna fight, then step up and we'll get it on
You gotta right to the grill, I'm white and I ill
A descendant of Dublin with titanic skill
I ducked and I swing, next thing your jaw's broken
Punk I ain't jokin', you can bet you'll be chokin'
On a fist full a nothin', meanwhile I'll be puffin'
On a fat blunt, run punk, you don't know the half
Tryin' to talk shit, man, please don't make me laugh
These Irish eyes are smilin', I'm buckwildin'
The House Of Pain is pumpin', start jumpin'
Freak it, funk it, back seat junk it
If you can't get with it, you'll wind up sweatin' it
Then you'll get a beatin' just like an egg
It's so hard to run when you've got a broken leg
But we can have a run off, the House Of Pain'll come off
We got the cake that you're tryin' to get a crumb off
The Irish style, the Celtic jazz
No one has it, just us that's it
If you try to take it, I got a big shileighly
I don't have dreads cause I shave my head daily
You call me a skin head, I call you a pin head
Yo, where you been man, just like the tin man
You got no heart, here comes the good part
I pick 'em, buck 'em, cut 'em up, and buck them down
No fuckin' around
Home boy ya get clown like Krusty, trust me
You shouldn't play, and by the way
Top o' the mornin' to ya

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWJmx-DPoTI]House Of Pain - Top O&#39; The Mornin&#39; To Ya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rozman

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
Click to expand...


Will there be black womens over there with the black mens?....

All those baby momma's....


----------



## The Professor

AVG-JOE said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't dribble, I can't shoot and I can't jump.
> 
> Don't even try to tell _me_ I'm a member of a genetically superior race.
> 
> I come from a long line of armchair brainiacs whose basic superior skill is our ability to do basic math in our heads faster than most people can do on paper.
> 
> A very useful skill that was, too, until about 50 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because _racial_ superiority is a myth.  Every race can claim a superior individual in one category or another...  More proof that we are more closely related to each other than many would care to admit.
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


You are sooooo right!

God, in His infinite wisdom, made humans so adaptable that even if each race was completely isolated people  would still find some petty differences to argue about.

I am fully aware of  the statistics which  establish that Blacks commit disproportionately more crimes than Whites; however, I contend that this has more to to with attitude which can change  rather than genetics which cannot.

In the final analysis, we are more alike than what many of us are willing to accept.  I am not the least bit uncomfortable being included in the common denominator of humanity.  I am White, but that fact means nothing to me.  Yes, physiologically the races are somewhat different, but the consequences are insignificant.  On average, Whites are better swimmers than Blacks; however unless the survival of the world is dependent on how fast people  can swim, I fail to see this as a meaningful advantage.  Likewise, Blacks can jump higher than Whites, but I fearlessly predict that the outcome of a war will never be decided by a basketball game.     

Sadly, as soon as anyone is judged by color other factors  far  more important considerations - are   immediately ignored.   We should judge cautiously and wisely for how we judge defines who we are.     Many times, when I try to express myself I find that others have already said, with much greater eloquence, what I intended to say; therefore,   I offer the following:  Judge not, that ye be not judged.  For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again (Matthew 7:1-2);  and,  Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet, Till Earth and Sky stand presently at Gods great Judgment Seat; But there is neither East nor West, Border, nor Breed, nor Birth, When two strong men stand face to face, tho they come from the ends of the earth!  (Rudyard Kipling, 1865-1936).

Have a great day.


----------



## Peach

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
Click to expand...


Corpses on both. Humans are equal, no superior race.


----------



## Theblacktruth

editec said:


> I'm very inclined to think that there are vastly superior cultures, depending on how you define superior or inferior.
> 
> But let's assume that we define superior culture as that which provides the best qaulity of life to the most people.
> 
> That means that every epoch's superior culture has changed and changed and changed again in the last 6,000 years or so.
> 
> Fate has a way of making what was once the superior culture the inferior one over time. Sometime the change comes from environmental catastophies, sometimes climatic changes occur, sometimes the cultures greatest strength is also turns out to be its long term weakness, too.
> 
> Islam, arguable was once a far superior culture to Chistendom's, say roguhtly in the 10th-13th century. Thiers was the vast unified culture of arts and science, math and astronomy back them while the west was basically not much better than warlordism fragmented into petty fiefdoms
> 
> China's was clearly the superior culture to anyone's if we apply the most material goods to the most people yardstick. But they so isolated themsevles from the world that they calcified their society into something that, when confronted by a aggressive West, basically fell apart for a century or so.
> 
> For those of you for whom these sorts of questions are of interest, let me suggest the following book for your amusment:
> 
> *William McNeil's Rise of the West.*​
> A wonderful exploration of why, in the last five centuries, the WEST has come to dominate so much of the earth.
> 
> I do not believe that the dominance of the Western culture was entirely written in our genetic code, but one of the more interesting things that helped us to win this hemisphere us was White Man's ability to stave off diseases that many other cultures (most notably the AmerIndians) could not.
> 
> Upon such seemingly minor things as one people's ability to survive measels and chickenpox, does history often take dramatic swings.
> 
> We seem to be living in one world now, and one where such cultural differences might not make such a difference as they once clearly did.
> 
> As we become increasingly homogenized technically, and as there really are no isolated cultures like there was until about the 19th century, I think that basically mankind is rapidly approaching that time where we all share essantially the same fate.



You wish. Millions of whites died by those same diseases and many others local to the lands they found themselves. Native Americans did not die off merely because of disease. That is European nonsense to make them feel less guilty about the government mandated genocide by Europeans. Many of those natives today are simply reclassified as white, Hispanic, black etc. 

Those are lies, the native Americans are now called illegal aliens in the USA or Mexican by the ignorant. Efficiency of murdering and lack of honor have won the earth for the European for now. White people were gifted knowledge and brought out of the dark ages by the Africans and Arabs and like the spoilt children they are they now curse and bite the hands that once fed them. Slave is a word derived from the white slavs of old. The dumb blondes now feel they are superior though they produce nothing not even offspring.


----------



## Theblacktruth

Shogun said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without slave labour there would be no America. Most of the first whites that came here were rejects and criminals from Britain, not ultra creative people with intelligence you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pure conjecture.  You don't know how the US would have prospered were it not for slavery causing northern and southern white people to kill each other either.  See, we can both toss out unprovable opinions.
> 
> Indeed, tell it to the picture of the Founding Fathers above, negro.  Go ahead.. name the black founding father of the United States of America.
Click to expand...


Without black contribution to this country it would simPly not exist. The south would have won and the land would be divided forever. Don't cry for africans though. We conquered the world before and with the help of the European and Asian we will again. 

Oh as for the founding fathers crap, those guys stole their ideas from Moore (same ones who built europe) and native American tribes. We the people is a native American concept, and obviously not a European one based any european culture.


----------



## Theblacktruth

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
Click to expand...


Well the white people would simply die out from death and disease without any help from the locals as has been the case throughout the colonization of the new world. Africans would do what they do best. They would adapt and turn white as history has proven. The white man hasn't invented anything new and never in isolation.


----------



## Theblacktruth

Shogun said:


> no, it's really not apples to oranges.  Especially if we all accept that we ALL came from Africa in the first place.  One would THINK that the earliest civilizations would have stuck around of have some lasting African presence..  Where was the cradle of civ?  NOT africa.  Indeed, where has the greatest exponential advancement of cultures happened?  NOT africa.  Right this very day where can you be sure that someone is being killed over tribal bullshit worthy of an Arthyr C. Clark monolith?  Europe?  America?  Oh, and Let's not forget that white people in europe didn't INVENT slavery.




Poor deluded soul! No European society has ever been civilized. Europeans dont have tribal differences over bull yet all world wars and the conquest of he America's was nothing but European tribal warfare. The wars in and around Africa today are all caused by the European directly or indirectly. Killing is not civilized behavior and the European kills for fun and sport. Africans are killing for survival. Note too that Europeans have killed more people even their own many times thought their history than any other race. They are not African mixed with Asian they are africanated cave apes. Modern humans are indigenous to Africa. 

They didn't invent slavery they were the inspiration for that word itself. Whites are credited with new forms of the practice though. Voluntary and involuntary servitude I think is what you prefer to call them. Transportation was a popular form of voluntary servitude practiced thought Europe for hundreds of years. Get off your high horse sir, your European master don't beieve your nonsense either which is why they protect their African bloodlines do ruthlessly.


----------



## Unkotare

..........................................................


----------



## barry1960

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



You have been watching too many NBA games.


----------



## Theblacktruth

barry1960 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been watching too many NBA games.
Click to expand...


I dont watch sports actually I rather read the histories of the world.


----------



## Ariux

52ndStreet said:


> Why don't we go a bit further with this island experiment. We  let them stay on the island
> for 100,000.00 years. ?What woudl happen to the Whites and the Blacks.
> In a hot tropical climate. Where the temperature can rise to 120 degrees Farenhiet



Whites can learn to cope with the heat.  Afros would still be wild apes. 

But, reverse it.  Choose a cold climate.  Whites would cope. Afros would become extinct.


----------



## Pheonixops

editec said:


> I'm very inclined to think that there are vastly superior cultures, depending on how you define superior or inferior.
> 
> But let's assume that we define superior culture as that which provides the best qaulity of life to the most people.
> 
> That means that every epoch's superior culture has changed and changed and changed again in the last 6,000 years or so.
> 
> Fate has a way of making what was once the superior culture the inferior one over time. Sometime the change comes from environmental catastophies, sometimes climatic changes occur, sometimes the cultures greatest strength is also turns out to be its long term weakness, too.
> 
> Islam, arguable was once a far superior culture to Chistendom's, say roguhtly in the 10th-13th century. Thiers was the vast unified culture of arts and science, math and astronomy back them while the west was basically not much better than warlordism fragmented into petty fiefdoms
> 
> China's was clearly the superior culture to anyone's if we apply the most material goods to the most people yardstick. But they so isolated themsevles from the world that they calcified their society into something that, when confronted by a aggressive West, basically fell apart for a century or so.
> 
> For those of you for whom these sorts of questions are of interest, let me suggest the following book for your amusment:
> 
> *William McNeil's Rise of the West.*​
> A wonderful exploration of why, in the last five centuries, the WEST has come to dominate so much of the earth.
> 
> I do not believe that the dominance of the Western culture was entirely written in our genetic code, but one of the more interesting things that helped us to win this hemisphere us was White Man's ability to stave off diseases that many other cultures (most notably the AmerIndians) could not.
> 
> Upon such seemingly minor things as one people's ability to survive measels and chickenpox, does history often take dramatic swings.
> 
> We seem to be living in one world now, and one where such cultural differences might not make such a difference as they once clearly did.
> 
> As we become increasingly homogenized technically, and as there really are no isolated cultures like there was until about the 19th century, I think that basically mankind is rapidly approaching that time where we all share essantially the same fate.



Nice post, excellent points.


----------



## Pheonixops

Gurdari said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a LITTLE research, maybe?
> 
> *It depends on the father... white dad/black mom = white kid.*
> 
> and vice versa.
> 
> Though Slash from Guns n Roses isn't pasty white, he comes close enough.
Click to expand...


That's not a hard and true rule at all. My Dad was white and my Mom was Puerto Rican and black. I turned out looking "Hispanic" my sister turned out looking like a lighter version of Haile Berry.


----------



## bayoubill

it all comes down to environmental concerns and resultant opportunity to further the culture...

the Egyptians and the Chinese developed incredible cultures thousands of years before the Europeans moved out of the stone age...


Africans who existed north of the Sahara were able to contribute to the Egyptian culture... and overland routes enabled their contributions to be spread elsewhere...

Africans who existed south of the Sahara were locked into their physical location...

it has nothing at all to do with any perceived "racial" shortfalls...


----------



## Pheonixops

Shogun said:


> here.. Spot the negro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or here.. which Founding Father was NOT WHITE:
> 
> Founding Fathers of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Here:
Crispus Attucks
Attucks is considered as the first martyr of the American Revolution. In March, 1770, a fight broke out between the British soldiers and a crowd of American colonists led by an African-American, Crispus Attucks. In the attack, a British soldier was struck on the head with a stick, which many believe was Attucks handiwork, as he was seen with a stick in his hand. The struck soldier fired his musket at Crispus Attucks and the crowd surrounding him, killing five people instantaneously. Attucks was buried as a hero in the Granary Burying Ground. He is one the few martyrs of that Boston Massacre who is still remembered for his bravery.

Colonel Louis Cook
Louis Cook fought against the British army and it was George Washington, Commander-in-chief of the Continental Army, who referred to him as "Colonel Louis." He participated in many attacks on the British troops, sometimes leading from the front. In March, 1778 he was sent by General Philip Schuyler to destroy British ships at Niagara. He received his commission from Continental Congress as a Lieutenant Colonel in the Continental Army and was the first and perhaps the only African-American to be awarded this highest rank, during the revolution.

Richard Allen (bishop) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

African Americans in the Revolutionary War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pheonixops

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Luissa27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually African's are the ones who captured the slaves orginally then selling them to other European countries Portugal enslaving the most Africans sending them to Brazil. Some African tribes would start battles so they could take prisoners in turn selling them to the Europeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold off POWs as slaves* but probably would not have sold them to Europeans had they known the horrors they would face  because slavery in Africa is different from the chattel slavery of America.*
Click to expand...


I can't buy that argument, where are you getting that information from? You don't think that they saw them being over loaded into the slave ships in conditions worse than livestock? I think it's as simple as that they only cared about themselves and didn't give one half of a shit about the slaves or POWS they were selling to the "christian" Europeans. They were more concerned about receiving the goods that they were selling the "POWS" for.


----------



## Unkotare

Theblacktruth said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been watching too many NBA games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont watch sports actually I rather read the histories of the world.
Click to expand...



...while sniffing glue...


----------



## Unkotare

Ariux said:


> Choose a cold climate.  Whites would cope. Afros would become extinct.





Hair would fall out?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Then what took whites so long to come out of the caves of Europe? Then again, biologically speaking, the white "race" doesn't exist and if it did whites would be a mongrel race, since they are genetically a mix of 2/3 Asian and 1/3 African.



We are all mongrels, genius.


----------



## JimBowie1958

bayoubill said:


> it all comes down to environmental concerns and resultant opportunity to further the culture...
> 
> the Egyptians and the Chinese developed incredible cultures thousands of years before the Europeans moved out of the stone age...
> 
> 
> Africans who existed north of the Sahara were able to contribute to the Egyptian culture... and overland routes enabled their contributions to be spread elsewhere...
> 
> Africans who existed south of the Sahara were locked into their physical location...
> 
> it has nothing at all to do with any perceived "racial" shortfalls...



A major advantage Europeans had was the geography of western Europe that h ad plenty of easily dfendable terrain and so stable snation states were able to gain root and maintain a continuity that Songhay and other subSarahan nations did not and they got easily over run by invaders again and again.

This says nothing about whites being racially superior or inferior. It just was.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Theblacktruth said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, it's really not apples to oranges.  Especially if we all accept that we ALL came from Africa in the first place.  One would THINK that the earliest civilizations would have stuck around of have some lasting African presence..  Where was the cradle of civ?  NOT africa.  Indeed, where has the greatest exponential advancement of cultures happened?  NOT africa.  Right this very day where can you be sure that someone is being killed over tribal bullshit worthy of an Arthyr C. Clark monolith?  Europe?  America?  Oh, and Let's not forget that white people in europe didn't INVENT slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded soul! No European society has ever been civilized. Europeans dont have tribal differences over bull yet all world wars and the conquest of he America's was nothing but European tribal warfare. The wars in and around Africa today are all caused by the European directly or indirectly. Killing is not civilized behavior and the European kills for fun and sport. Africans are killing for survival. Note too that Europeans have killed more people even their own many times thought their history than any other race. They are not African mixed with Asian they are africanated cave apes. Modern humans are indigenous to Africa.
> 
> They didn't invent slavery they were the inspiration for that word itself. Whites are credited with new forms of the practice though. Voluntary and involuntary servitude I think is what you prefer to call them. Transportation was a popular form of voluntary servitude practiced thought Europe for hundreds of years. Get off your high horse sir, your European master don't beieve your nonsense either which is why they protect their African bloodlines do ruthlessly.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO, you are SOOOOO full of shit, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Pheonixops said:


> Gurdari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a LITTLE research, maybe?
> 
> *It depends on the father... white dad/black mom = white kid.*
> 
> and vice versa.
> 
> Though Slash from Guns n Roses isn't pasty white, he comes close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a hard and true rule at all. My Dad was white and my Mom was Puerto Rican and black. I turned out looking "Hispanic" my sister turned out looking like a lighter version of Haile Berry.
Click to expand...


Because 'race' is a bullshit, nonscientific concept that was used for nothing more than justifying white dominance in the late 1800s.


----------



## IanC

> Because 'race' is a bullshit, nonscientific concept that was used for nothing more than justifying white dominance in the late 1800s.



race is _only_ a scientific concept. individuals of any race run the whole gamut of smart/dumb, lazy/energetic, happy/sad, good/evil.

studying race says very little about any individual but it is very predictive for larger groups of people.


----------



## JimBowie1958

IanC said:


> Because 'race' is a bullshit, nonscientific concept that was used for nothing more than justifying white dominance in the late 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race is _only_ a scientific concept. individuals of any race run the whole gamut of smart/dumb, lazy/energetic, happy/sad, good/evil.
> 
> studying race says very little about any individual but it is very predictive for larger groups of people.
Click to expand...


No, race is NOT science and does not meet the criteria for a statistically significant group, not in terms of speciation or breeding.


----------



## IanC

JimBowie1958 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 'race' is a bullshit, nonscientific concept that was used for nothing more than justifying white dominance in the late 1800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race is _only_ a scientific concept. individuals of any race run the whole gamut of smart/dumb, lazy/energetic, happy/sad, good/evil.
> 
> studying race says very little about any individual but it is very predictive for larger groups of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, race is NOT science and does not meet the criteria for a statistically significant group, not in terms of speciation or breeding.
Click to expand...


are you saying that people cant be separated into continental clusters of origin? that correspond to the general layman idea of blacks whites and asians? science can do that quite easily. 

or are you saying that 'by my definition of the word race' there are no human races? the broad understanding of race is supported by science. if you need to torture the lexicon to win your case it isnt much of a victory.


----------



## bayoubill

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurdari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do a LITTLE research, maybe?
> 
> *It depends on the father... white dad/black mom = white kid.*
> 
> and vice versa.
> 
> Though Slash from Guns n Roses isn't pasty white, he comes close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a hard and true rule at all. My Dad was white and my Mom was Puerto Rican and black. I turned out looking "Hispanic" my sister turned out looking like a lighter version of Haile Berry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because 'race' is a bullshit, nonscientific concept that was used for nothing more than justifying white dominance in the late 1800s.
Click to expand...


not to mention Jesse's ongoing search for his next face-time opportunity...


----------



## Pheonixops

bayoubill said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a hard and true rule at all. My Dad was white and my Mom was Puerto Rican and black. I turned out looking "Hispanic" my sister turned out looking like a lighter version of Haile Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 'race' is a bullshit, nonscientific concept that was used for nothing more than justifying white dominance in the late 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not to mention Jesse's ongoing search for his next face-time opportunity...
Click to expand...


He's no worse than the pieces of shit Hannity, Limbaugh, and Boortz who bring up race and race bait pretty much on a daily basis M-F.


----------



## Unkotare

IanC said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> race is _only_ a scientific concept. individuals of any race run the whole gamut of smart/dumb, lazy/energetic, happy/sad, good/evil.
> 
> studying race says very little about any individual but it is very predictive for larger groups of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, race is NOT science and does not meet the criteria for a statistically significant group, not in terms of speciation or breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying that people cant be separated into continental clusters of origin? that correspond to the general layman idea of blacks whites and asians? science can do that quite easily.
> 
> or are you saying that 'by my definition of the word race' there are no human races? the broad understanding of race is supported by science. if you need to torture the lexicon to win your case it isnt much of a victory.
Click to expand...



The proof that 'race' is a pointless, empty social construct has been provided here over and over again. Go read some old threads.


----------



## earlycuyler

William Joyce said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could test this assertion pretty easily.  Take 10,000 blacks and put them on an island.  Take 10,000 whites and put them on another island, thousands of miles away.  Make sure both islands are of equal size and have the same natural resources.  Don't allow blacks on the white island, and vice versa.
> 
> Come back 100 years later.
> 
> What do you think you'll find on each island?
Click to expand...


Somalia, Rwanda, Darfur, Sierra Leon on one.


----------



## earlycuyler

xsited1 said:


> I am a member of Species 8472.  Humans are pathetic creatures compared to us.



Meh, take 100 8472's and put them on one planet, and take 100 6435's and put them an another and just see what happens.


----------



## logical4u

With the dems promoting abortion, we will not have to worry about the black race.  They are killing off the unborn by millions.  Once they are teenagers, they continue to kill each other off.  
In Africa, it is even worse... they kill whole villages at a time.


----------



## IanC

Unkotare said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, race is NOT science and does not meet the criteria for a statistically significant group, not in terms of speciation or breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying that people cant be separated into continental clusters of origin? that correspond to the general layman idea of blacks whites and asians? science can do that quite easily.
> 
> or are you saying that 'by my definition of the word race' there are no human races? the broad understanding of race is supported by science. if you need to torture the lexicon to win your case it isnt much of a victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The proof that 'race' is a pointless, empty social construct has been provided here over and over again. Go read some old threads.
Click to expand...



I started more than a few of those threads. Science can easily distinguish races through DNA methods. anthropology can distinguish race by physical characteristics although there are fuzzy borders due to interbreeding. 

once you have organized individuals by race (self declaration is loose but usable method) and then studied group characteristics you find notable differences. average racial intelligence is probably the most important one. while any individual of any race can be an idiot, genius, or anywhere in between, the group averages have a high predictive value in explaining group attainment in social traits. the lower average intelligence in blacks (~one standard deviation) explains why blacks as a group underachieve in educational, workplace and financial areas.

societies develop to make the best use of their citizenry so it should be no surprise that many blacks are considered dysfunctional in a white based culture because they can't attain the necessary training and socialization to become a useful member. I'm not saying all whites are good citizens, just that the proportion of productive citizens is much higher in whites than blacks.

I could (and have done) present all sorts of evidence to support my position but it seldom makes any impact on people who have made up their minds on emotional rather than logical grounds.


----------



## LockeJaw

Al75117 said:


> If Blacks aren't superior to us white people then why do we ALL get scared when a black man appears in front or behind us? To me that just means a black man or woman can control a white person without a lot of effort. Most white's shrink in fear of black's when confronted by them. I am not ashamed to admit my inferiority to all Black's. I will help them in any way they want me to.



As a black man, I find your sissy ways disgusting and would have no use for a man who loathes his own so much that he'd let me trample over his own people just to feel good about himself. You're a nut and the perfect example of why some folks consider liberalism a form of mental derangement.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Racists are such morons...


----------



## Emanamana

As anyone who has studied genetics knows, the good ol' Drosophila melanogaster is a great model for studying genetic dominance- phenotypically speaking.

The "wild" gene- the more basic/older one gets expressed more often than the heterozygous allele.

Thus, when "baby mama" is Caucasian and "baby daddy" is a Negro- the child will almost always look like a Negro. 

Case in point: Barry Soetoro.


----------



## 52ndStreet

The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!


----------



## Steelhoss

52ndStreet said:


> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!



Please go back to Africa sir! And uh,....take the rest of the chimps with ya!

Hows that for an answer?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Steelhoss said:


> Please go back to Africa sir! And uh,....take the rest of the chimps with ya!
> 
> Hows that for an answer?



I wish he'd take you with him.

Racists in traditional white, are no more appealing than the newer, black models...


----------



## Steelhoss

Uncensored2008 said:


> Steelhoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please go back to Africa sir! And uh,....take the rest of the chimps with ya!
> 
> Hows that for an answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he'd take you with him.
> 
> Racists in traditional white, are no more appealing than the newer, black models...
Click to expand...


Naturally!  You might as well go along with them Ms Fonda.  You are obviously living under a rock with your head up your ass anyway.  Not to be critical.

Toodles!


----------



## NLT

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.









Dominate ape genes^^^^^


----------



## 52ndStreet

NLT said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominate ape genes^^^^^
Click to expand...


You know some of these chimpanzes, once you shave that black fur off , there is white skin
underneath that black fur.!!


----------



## Steelhoss

NLT said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominate ape genes^^^^^
Click to expand...


Nice touch NLT!

"Evolution"


----------



## Emanamana

52ndStreet said:


> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!


Perhaps if you could substantiate your assertion with a few specifics, backed up with references, we'd know what you were trying to ask about.


----------



## Emanamana

Steelhoss said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelhoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please go back to Africa sir! And uh,....take the rest of the chimps with ya!
> 
> Hows that for an answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he'd take you with him.
> 
> Racists in traditional white, are no more appealing than the newer, black models...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naturally!  You might as well go along with them Ms Fonda.  You are obviously living under a rock with your head up your ass anyway.  Not to be critical.
> 
> Toodles!
Click to expand...


How utterly typical of pseudo-liberals to never criticize Negroes for their unfounded racist nonsense, but to attack OTHERS for responding rather wittily.

PS- Tell me one city/country/whatever run/populated by Negroes that is doing well.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Emanamana said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you could substantiate your assertion with a few specifics, backed up with references, we'd know what you were trying to ask about.
Click to expand...


You went to High School , you've been to college, what I am talking about is 
covered in every high school, and college or University biology text book out there.
You know what I am talking about. The white race has recessive degenerative genes.
Google it, and find out right now.
Google ------>white people and so called recessive genes
www.asiasfinest.com


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!





Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
Click to expand...


The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks. 
I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
got go after black women now?


----------



## manifold

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
Click to expand...


What makes us different than dogs when it comes to mixed breeds?

Everyone knows that mongrels are waaaaay healthier in general than pure breeds.


----------



## IanC

52ndStreet said:


> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!



perpetuate the fraud? what sphere of life are you talking about?

whites are better than blacks at organizing civilizations that invent and build things. whites are better at logically skillful thought and figuring out cause and effect. but those qualities are only 'superior' depending on the value judgment of the society involved. Im sure many african societies value many things as 'superior' that whites do not.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false.




Oh no, it's true. You have been shown ample evidence that it is true and you have failed to ever refute said evidence. Does this increase bother you very much? It will likely increase even more in the coming years, don't you think?


----------



## IanC

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
Click to expand...







people who breed in a genetic bottleneck get interesting variations. caucasian people in inhospitable northern europe developed bigger, faster, smarter brains in response to harsh conditions. which would you prefer? ostrich feet or an efficient brain? hahahaha


----------



## Unkotare

And apparently some people developed photoshop.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
Click to expand...


You are such a racist piece of shit.


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who breed in a genetic bottleneck get interesting variations. caucasian people in inhospitable northern europe developed bigger, faster, smarter brains in response to harsh conditions. which would you prefer? ostrich feet or an efficient brain? hahahaha
Click to expand...


What in gods name is wrong with their feet?


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who breed in a genetic bottleneck get interesting variations. caucasian people in inhospitable northern europe developed bigger, faster, smarter brains in response to harsh conditions. which would you prefer? ostrich feet or an efficient brain? hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in gods name is wrong with their feet?
Click to expand...


Its called Mr. High gravity white people ass kissing uncle tom disease.
with want to suck up and defend white racists posters syndrome.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who breed in a genetic bottleneck get interesting variations. caucasian people in inhospitable northern europe developed bigger, faster, smarter brains in response to harsh conditions. which would you prefer? ostrich feet or an efficient brain? hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in gods name is wrong with their feet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its called Mr. High gravity white people ass kissing uncle tom disease.
> with want to suck up and defend white racists posters syndrome.
Click to expand...


Yeah ok.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who breed in a genetic bottleneck get interesting variations. caucasian people in inhospitable northern europe developed bigger, faster, smarter brains in response to harsh conditions. which would you prefer? ostrich feet or an efficient brain? hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in gods name is wrong with their feet?
Click to expand...



recessive gene in a secluded area. it happens. Tay-Sachs or Sickle Cell arent much different


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who breed in a genetic bottleneck get interesting variations. caucasian people in inhospitable northern europe developed bigger, faster, smarter brains in response to harsh conditions. which would you prefer? ostrich feet or an efficient brain? hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in gods name is wrong with their feet?
Click to expand...


Severe case of photoshop.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
Click to expand...


The 'Browning' of The USA.  

The only thing nicer than being able to pass for white in America is not _having_ to so fucking often.  Progress rocks.


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> The only thing nicer than being able to pass for white in America is not _having_ to so fucking often.



What about being male?




I thought you'd know.


****I must harass all admin without bias****


----------



## AVG-JOE

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
Click to expand...



The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.  

Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame or courtesy.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.

I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing nicer than being able to pass for white in America is not _having_ to so fucking often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about being male?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you'd know.
> 
> 
> ****I must harass all admin without bias****
Click to expand...



Passing for a dude I have no trouble doing... what's tough is going in drag when you party with nudists.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing nicer than being able to pass for white in America is not _having_ to so fucking often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about being male?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you'd know.
> 
> 
> ****I must harass all admin without bias****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Passing for a dude I have no trouble doing... what's tough is going in drag when you party with nudists.
Click to expand...



And what's this *ADMIN* bullshit?!?

I *WORK* for a living around here!


----------



## 52ndStreet

AVG-JOE said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.
> 
> Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.
Click to expand...


It still not more accepted now , than in the past.
There are still many whites, and blacks that do not accept interracial marriages.
Thats another form of the "Media Hype" , that it is more accepted, it isn't.


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about being male?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you'd know.
> 
> 
> ****I must harass all admin without bias****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passing for a dude I have no trouble doing... what's tough is going in drag when you party with nudists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what's this *ADMIN* bullshit?!?
> 
> I *WORK* for a living around here!
Click to expand...


erm.......right.



Interesting insight on your personal life: Arriving in drag to a Nudist's Party would never have occured to me.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.
> 
> Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still not more accepted now , than in the past.
Click to expand...



Of course it is. Does that bother you, dear?


----------



## AVG-JOE

52ndStreet said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.
> 
> Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame or courtesy.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still not more accepted now , than in the past.
> There are still many whites, and blacks that do not accept interracial marriages.
> Thats another form of the "Media Hype" , that it is more accepted, it isn't.
Click to expand...


Well we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point, Bro'.  I work with the public and watch them interact.  In my opinion, it is happening more and more often and now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.
> 
> Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame or courtesy.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still not more accepted now , than in the past.
> There are still many whites, and blacks that do not accept interracial marriages.
> Thats another form of the "Media Hype" , that it is more accepted, it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point, Bro'.  I work with the public and watch them interact.  In my opinion, it is happening more and more often and now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
Click to expand...


Was it ever a "big deal" .....I mean during the past 50 years...maybe longer?

I don't recall having ever read of anyone killing a mixed race couple.


----------



## Unkotare

Hey 52nd:

Interracial marriages in US rise to all-time high, Pew study finds | theGrio

Howdayalikethemapples?


----------



## Pheonixops

52ndStreet said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.
> 
> Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still not more accepted now , than in the past.
> *There are still many whites, and blacks that do not accept interracial marriages.*
> Thats another form of the "Media Hype" , that it is more accepted, it isn't.
Click to expand...


That's their problem and they can go fuck themselves. If "Black genes" are so superior how do they have higher mortality rates than any other "race" except for native Americans here in America? High blood pressure heart disease, and some cancers as well, etc.


----------



## earlycuyler

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still not more accepted now , than in the past.
> There are still many whites, and blacks that do not accept interracial marriages.
> Thats another form of the "Media Hype" , that it is more accepted, it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point, Bro'.  I work with the public and watch them interact.  In my opinion, it is happening more and more often and now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it ever a "big deal" .....I mean during the past 50 years...maybe longer?
> 
> I don't recall having ever read of anyone killing a mixed race couple.
Click to expand...


Maybe not killing, but it definitely cause whispers and gossip years ago. I have seen one fight because of it years ago. So no, not a big deal like in the movies, but looked down upon maybe.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Hey 52nd:
> 
> Interracial marriages in US rise to all-time high, Pew study finds | theGrio
> 
> Howdayalikethemapples?



This is always the point at which 52nd and his genes slink off in cowardly fashion.


----------



## Samson

earlycuyler said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point, Bro'.  I work with the public and watch them interact.  In my opinion, it is happening more and more often and now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it ever a "big deal" .....I mean during the past 50 years...maybe longer?
> 
> I don't recall having ever read of anyone killing a mixed race couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not killing, but it definitely cause whispers and gossip years ago. I have seen one fight because of it years ago. So no, not a big deal like in the movies, but looked down upon maybe.
Click to expand...


Whispers and Gossip =/= Big deal, true.


----------



## Emanamana

52ndStreet said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white race has defective degenerate genes. Why do white people continue to perpatrate the fraud
> of superiority, while maintaining degenerate defective genes.!? , I need one of you white people to answer this.?!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you could substantiate your assertion with a few specifics, backed up with references, we'd know what you were trying to ask about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You went to High School , you've been to college, what I am talking about is
> covered in every high school, and college or University biology text book out there.
> You know what I am talking about. The white race has recessive degenerative genes.
> Google it, and find out right now.
> Google ------>white people and so called recessive genes
> www.asiasfinest.com
Click to expand...

That's not how it works, 52. 

YOU make a statement, YOU back it up.


----------



## Emanamana

AVG-JOE said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.
> 
> Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame or courtesy.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.
Click to expand...

I know an inter-racial couple; he is Caucasian, she is a Negro- they both say that they get the most hate from Negroes, with NO static from Asians or Caucasians.


----------



## Emanamana

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a racist piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Negroes are the most intolerant of "diversity" of any group. 

"Aks" any female Negro how she feels about a "brutha" dating a Caucasian!

PS- They are the most intolerant of homosexuals, too.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 52nd:
> 
> Interracial marriages in US rise to all-time high, Pew study finds | theGrio
> 
> Howdayalikethemapples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is always the point at which 52nd and his genes slink off in cowardly fashion.
Click to expand...


This study is not very accurate, and reports that only %44 percent of America accepts
interracial marriage. Which is still not a majority opinion.

All I know is that in many inner cities, the majority of black people still prefer to marry other blacks. So, as I said, and as was stated in your pew study, race still matters,
And  I still see many black women in black churches saying that they prefer to marry
black men, not white men as only %9 percent of black  women marry outside their 
race as compared to % 26 of black men, this is what your pew study said mr. jungle fever.
White women not good enough for you.?


----------



## Emanamana

manifold said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you terribly that more and more of these genes are being mixed with the 'white' genes you hate so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes us different than dogs when it comes to mixed breeds?
> 
> Everyone knows that mongrels are waaaaay healthier in general than pure breeds.
Click to expand...

A better analogy is dogs and wolves- same species- and they rarely intermingle in the real world.

"Birds of a feather flock together."  It's natural. 
You know it, I know it, and alla God's chirren know it.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Emanamana said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is how much more widely *accepted* interracial marriage is.
> 
> Today, in most 'public' settings, people respect each other about that particular choice by force if not by shame or courtesy.  Now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I hope I live long enough to see the trend accelerate.  We can never be truly free, so long as the busy-bodies of society keep getting their panties in such a wad over the personal choices other people make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know an inter-racial couple; he is Caucasian, she is a Negro- they both say that they get the most hate from Negroes, with NO static from Asians or Caucasians.
Click to expand...


See what I mean, "more hate from Negroes" if blacks were so accepting of interracial
marriage , where is all this black resistence coming from Mr. Jungle feaver??.
Majority of blacks want no part of interracial marriages, its all media hype!!!


----------



## Pheonixops

Emanamana said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a racist piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negroes are the most intolerant of "diversity" of any group.
> 
> "Aks" any female Negro how she feels about a "brutha" dating a Caucasian!
> 
> PS- They are the most intolerant of homosexuals, too.
Click to expand...


The "Negroes" as you call them are probably  the most racially genetic diverse group in this country.........."genius".


----------



## 52ndStreet

We don't want homosexuality, or interracialism in black neighborhoods.
When are you white liberal homo loving assholes going to relalize this fact.??!!


----------



## Unkotare

Emanamana said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hype that there is an increase in interracial mariages is media hype.
> It is all false. Blacks are still marrying other blacks.
> I go to black churches all the time , the people in these black churches are getting married to other blacks.
> Stop posting your propaganda mr. white jungle feaver. Stick to your own mighty whity women.? they are not good enough for you?
> got go after black women now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a racist piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negroes are the most intolerant of "diversity" of any group.
> 
> "Aks" any female Negro how she feels about a "brutha" dating a Caucasian!
> 
> PS- They are the most intolerant of homosexuals, too.
Click to expand...



Is there a reason you are using the term "negro" over and over like that?


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 52nd:
> 
> Interracial marriages in US rise to all-time high, Pew study finds | theGrio
> 
> Howdayalikethemapples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is always the point at which 52nd and his genes slink off in cowardly fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This study is not very accurate
Click to expand...



How is it "not very accurate"? Be specific. And are you trying to change the focus because you know you cannot support your position? The FACT is that interracial marriage, and the acceptance of same, IS increasing. In FACT it is increasing rapidly and among all racial/ethnic groups, including the one that is burdened with a cowardly fool like you. You have yet to refute that FACT and you cannot do so. If you don't understand what the word "increasing" means, go ask an adult to explain it for you.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> All I know is that in many inner cities, the majority of black people still prefer to marry other blacks.




That is not the point you were trying and failing to dispute, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

Emanamana said:


> "Birds of a feather flock together."  It's natural.







We are ALL birds of a feather as human beings. That's the point, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> We don't want homosexuality, or interracialism in black neighborhoods.




But you've got it. So what are you gonna do about it, coward?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Samson said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still not more accepted now , than in the past.
> There are still many whites, and blacks that do not accept interracial marriages.
> Thats another form of the "Media Hype" , that it is more accepted, it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point, Bro'.  I work with the public and watch them interact.  In my opinion, it is happening more and more often and now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it ever a "big deal" .....I mean during the past 50 years...maybe longer?
> 
> I don't recall having ever read of anyone killing a mixed race couple.
Click to expand...


The black boys in my Texas High School did NOT date white girls.  It was Texas in the 70's and they both knew better.  

Now I'm in Florida and I see it all the time.  Mostly in the 20 and 30 something crowd, but older folks too.

We've come a long way, baby!


----------



## mudwhistle

52ndStreet said:


> Why don't we go a bit further with this island experiment. We  let them stay on the island
> for 100,000.00 years. ?What woudl happen to the Whites and the Blacks.
> In a hot tropical climate. Where the temperature can rise to 120 degrees Farenhiet



The whites would become Arabs.


----------



## Unkotare

On an island for 100,000 years and no one invents the boat?


----------



## Emanamana

Unkotare said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a racist piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Negroes are the most intolerant of "diversity" of any group.
> 
> "Aks" any female Negro how she feels about a "brutha" dating a Caucasian!
> 
> PS- They are the most intolerant of homosexuals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are using the term "negro" over and over like that?
Click to expand...

Yes- because it, like "Asian" and "Caucasian" are the only proper nouns for those groups.

Apparently, you can't quite grasp that not all Negroes are "blacks", and that some Asians are darker than some Negroes, and that Caucasians aren't "white". 

However, you seem to think that there is something wrong with being a Negro. Why?


----------



## Salt Jones

Emanamana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negroes are the most intolerant of "diversity" of any group.
> 
> "Aks" any female Negro how she feels about a "brutha" dating a Caucasian!
> 
> PS- They are the most intolerant of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are using the term "negro" over and over like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- because it, like "Asian" and "Caucasian" are the only proper nouns for those groups.
> 
> Apparently, you can't quite grasp that not all Negroes are "blacks", and that some Asians are darker than some Negroes, and that Caucasians aren't "white".
> 
> However, you seem to think that there is something wrong with being a Negro. Why?
Click to expand...


Your little game is weak.


----------



## Emanamana

Unkotare said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Birds of a feather flock together."  It's natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are ALL birds of a feather as human beings. That's the point, fool.
Click to expand...

You know, when you resort to ad hominem, you are basically saying "I got NUTHIN'!"

We are not "all the same". That's why LaSqueesha and Orangello need to be treated like Special People.

Even Barry is experiencing severe cognitive-dissonance, because, after a life of being treated like a 'tard, he's now being treated like a regular person- and he can't handle it.

"Blame Whitey!"


----------



## Emanamana

Salt Jones said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are using the term "negro" over and over like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- because it, like "Asian" and "Caucasian" are the only proper nouns for those groups.
> 
> Apparently, you can't quite grasp that not all Negroes are "blacks", and that some Asians are darker than some Negroes, and that Caucasians aren't "white".
> 
> However, you seem to think that there is something wrong with being a Negro. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your little game is weak.
Click to expand...

It's called PROPER ENGLISH. 

No game. 

What the hell is it with you people?
Are you all high school dropouts?


----------



## Emanamana

AVG-JOE said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we'll just have to agree to disagree on that point, Bro'.  I work with the public and watch them interact.  In my opinion, it is happening more and more often and now that we're used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it ever a "big deal" .....I mean during the past 50 years...maybe longer?
> 
> I don't recall having ever read of anyone killing a mixed race couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black boys in my Texas High School did NOT date white girls.  It was Texas in the 70's and they both knew better.
> 
> Now I'm in Florida and I see it all the time.  Mostly in the 20 and 30 something crowd, but older folks too.
> 
> We've come a long way, baby!
Click to expand...

So- my fellow Native American (I was born here too)- when Negroes date Caucasians, they are moving up in the world? Howso?


----------



## Liability

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



 at racist shit from racist shit for brain motherfucker.


----------



## Emanamana

Here are a few facts about "racial superiority":
(These are not average golf scores, so a low number ain't good.)

From Intelligence and the Wealth and Poverty of Nations by Richard Lynn



Rank


Country


IQ estimate

1


 Hong Kong


107

2


 South Korea


106

3 ^


 Japan


105

4


 Taiwan


104

5


 Singapore


103

6 *


 Austria


102

6 ^


 Germany


102

6 **


 Italy


102

6 *


 Netherlands


102

10


 Sweden


101

10


 Switzerland


101

12


 Belgium


100

12 **


 China


100

12


 New Zealand


100

12 **


 United Kingdom


100

16


 Hungary


99

16


 Poland


99

16 **


 Spain


99

19


 Australia


98

19


 Denmark


98

19 *


 France


98

19


 Mongolia


98

19


 Norway


98

19 *


 United States


98

25


 Canada


97

25


 Czech Republic


97

25


 Finland


97

28


 Argentina


96

28 ^


 Russia


96

28


 Slovakia


96

28


 Uruguay


96

32 ^


 Portugal


95

32


 Slovenia


95

34


 Israel


94

34


 Romania


94

36


 Bulgaria


93

36


 Ireland


93

36 *


 Greece


93

39


 Malaysia


92

40


 Thailand


91

41


 Croatia


90

41 ^


 Peru


90

41 * *


 Turkey


90



44


 Colombia


89

44


 Indonesia


89

44


 Suriname


89

47


 Brazil


87

47 * *


 Iraq


87

47 ^


 Mexico


87

47


 Samoa


87

47


 Tonga


87

52 *


 Lebanon


86

52


 Philippines


86

54


 Cuba


85

54


 Morocco


85

56


 Fiji


84

56 *


 Iran


84

56


 Marshall Islands


84

56


 Puerto Rico


84

60 **


 Egypt


83

60


 Saudi Arabia


83

60


 United Arab Emirates


83

61 *


 India


81

62


 Ecuador


80

63


 Guatemala


79

64


 Barbados


78

64


 Nepal


78

64


 Qatar


78

67


 Zambia


77

68


 Congo


73

68


 Uganda


73

70


 Jamaica


72

70


 Kenya


72

70


 South Africa


72

70


 Sudan


72

70


 Tanzania


72

75


 Ghana


71

76


 Nigeria


67

77


 Guinea


66

77 ^


 Zimbabwe


66

79


 Democratic Republic of the Congo


65

80


 Sierra Leone


64

81


 Ethiopia


63

82


 Equatorial Guinea


59


----------



## Douger

Oh_tay fitty tooooooo.
B splainin' dis.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4SHr6jvecE]Paris Jackson Intervieuw With Oprah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Emanamana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negroes are the most intolerant of "diversity" of any group.
> 
> "Aks" any female Negro how she feels about a "brutha" dating a Caucasian!
> 
> PS- They are the most intolerant of homosexuals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are using the term "negro" over and over like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- because it, like "Asian" and "Caucasian" are the only proper nouns for those groups.
> 
> Apparently, you can't quite grasp that not all Negroes are "blacks", and that some Asians are darker than some Negroes, and that Caucasians aren't "white".
> 
> However, you seem to think that there is something wrong with being a Negro. Why?
Click to expand...




Ah, you think you're being 'clever'....... 

So you're a douchebag then, got it.


----------



## Emanamana

Unkotare said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are using the term "negro" over and over like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- because it, like "Asian" and "Caucasian" are the only proper nouns for those groups.
> 
> Apparently, you can't quite grasp that not all Negroes are "blacks", and that some Asians are darker than some Negroes, and that Caucasians aren't "white".
> 
> However, you seem to think that there is something wrong with being a Negro. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you think you're being 'clever'.......
> 
> So you're a douchebag then, got it.
Click to expand...

I think that YOU think that I'm being "clever" by using proper English, and that seems to bother you to the point where you reduce yourself to gutter language. 

Maybe that's how you "roll"- but, are you smart enough, at least, to answer my fucking question?
I answered yours, and  you insulted me for it!

"Projection much?"


----------



## Unkotare

Emanamana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Birds of a feather flock together."  It's natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are ALL birds of a feather as human beings. That's the point, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, when you resort to ad hominem, you are basically saying "I got NUTHIN'!"
> 
> We are not "all the same". That's why LaSqueesha and Orangello need to be treated like Special People.
> 
> Even Barry is experiencing severe cognitive-dissonance, because, after a life of being treated like a 'tard, he's now being treated like a regular person- and he can't handle it.
> 
> "Blame Whitey!"
Click to expand...



Don't blame me for your being a fool, fool. And yes, we are all the same, fool. 


Biological differences among races do not exist, WU research shows


You're a racist idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

No Such Thing As Ethnic Groups, Genetically Speaking, Researchers Say


----------



## Liability

52nd GhettoCurb said "fact."


----------



## Unkotare

Emanamana said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- because it, like "Asian" and "Caucasian" are the only proper nouns for those groups.
> 
> Apparently, you can't quite grasp that not all Negroes are "blacks", and that some Asians are darker than some Negroes, and that Caucasians aren't "white".
> 
> However, you seem to think that there is something wrong with being a Negro. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your little game is weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called PROPER ENGLISH.
> 
> No game.
> 
> What the hell is it with you people?
> Are you all high school dropouts?
Click to expand...



Boasting about finishing high school? Wow, impressive........


----------



## Unkotare

Emanamana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- because it, like "Asian" and "Caucasian" are the only proper nouns for those groups.
> 
> Apparently, you can't quite grasp that not all Negroes are "blacks", and that some Asians are darker than some Negroes, and that Caucasians aren't "white".
> 
> However, you seem to think that there is something wrong with being a Negro. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you think you're being 'clever'.......
> 
> So you're a douchebag then, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that YOU think that I'm being "clever" by using proper English, and that seems to bother you to the point where you reduce yourself to gutter language.
> 
> Maybe that's how you "roll"- but, are you smart enough, at least, to answer my fucking question?
> I answered yours, and  you insulted me for it!
> 
> "Projection much?"
Click to expand...



Did your boyfriends over at stormfront tell you this would be a successful approach, douchebag?

If you have a legitimate question you can bring yourself to ask in a legitimate manner, go ahead and ask. If not, go fuck yourself.


----------



## yidnar

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.


and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Emanamana said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it ever a "big deal" .....I mean during the past 50 years...maybe longer?
> 
> I don't recall having ever read of anyone killing a mixed race couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black boys in my Texas High School did NOT date white girls.  It was Texas in the 70's and they both knew better.
> 
> Now I'm in Florida and I see it all the time.  Mostly in the 20 and 30 something crowd, but older folks too.
> 
> We've come a long way, baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So- my fellow Native American (I was born here too)- when Negroes date Caucasians, they are moving up in the world? Howso?
Click to expand...


That's not a judgement call you or I get to make.  

It's the choice of the players involved, and it is SO refreshing to be able to say that!


----------



## AVG-JOE

yidnar said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!
Click to expand...


Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Actually healthy people with pairs of recessive genes are less likely to have offspring with recessive genetic conditions like sickle cell anemia.


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx7TDu0y2vc]Paris Jackson on the "Ellen" (Degeneres) Show..Thursday, December 15th, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squeeze berry

AVG-JOE said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.
Click to expand...


----------



## Emanamana

Unkotare said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are ALL birds of a feather as human beings. That's the point, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when you resort to ad hominem, you are basically saying "I got NUTHIN'!"
> 
> We are not "all the same". That's why LaSqueesha and Orangello need to be treated like Special People.
> 
> Even Barry is experiencing severe cognitive-dissonance, because, after a life of being treated like a 'tard, he's now being treated like a regular person- and he can't handle it.
> 
> "Blame Whitey!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your being a fool, fool. And yes, we are all the same, fool.
> 
> 
> Biological differences among races do not exist, WU research shows
> 
> 
> You're a racist idiot.
Click to expand...

Then why do we have the United Negro College Fund?
Affirmative Action for Negroes?
The "Black" Caucus?
"Traditionally Black" colleges and universities?

PS- I'm a racialist; why can't you answer any of my questions, except to resort to ad hominem?


----------



## mal

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.



Aren't we all Black?... 



peace...


----------



## NeoTemplar

mal said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all Black?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


As far as i know the original skin color of humans was speculated to be similar to that of the American Indians and it only changed to adapt to the environment as different people moved to different areas where the amounts of sunlight and nutrients were different.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUYzQaCCt2o&feature=related]Roger Waters + David Gilmour: Comfortably Numb, Live, O2 Arena 2011 - YouTube[/ame]
Roger Waters + David Gilmour: Comfortably Numb, Live, O2 Arena 2011


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> Don't blame me for your being a fool, fool. And yes, we are all the same, fool.
> 
> 
> Biological differences among races do not exist, WU research shows
> 
> 
> You're a racist idiot.



You're being redundant.

Racism is an expression of idiocy, ergo "racist idiot" is redundant.


----------



## Unkotare

Emanamana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when you resort to ad hominem, you are basically saying "I got NUTHIN'!"
> 
> We are not "all the same". That's why LaSqueesha and Orangello need to be treated like Special People.
> 
> Even Barry is experiencing severe cognitive-dissonance, because, after a life of being treated like a 'tard, he's now being treated like a regular person- and he can't handle it.
> 
> "Blame Whitey!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your being a fool, fool. And yes, we are all the same, fool.
> 
> 
> Biological differences among races do not exist, WU research shows
> 
> 
> You're a racist idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do we have the United Negro College Fund?
> Affirmative Action for Negroes?
> The "Black" Caucus?
> "Traditionally Black" colleges and universities?
> 
> PS- I'm a racialist; why can't you answer any of my questions, except to resort to ad hominem?
Click to expand...


You didn't read the links did you, idiot?


----------



## mal

NeoTemplar said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all Black?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as i know the original skin color of humans was speculated to be similar to that of the American Indians and it only changed to adapt to the environment as different people moved to different areas where the amounts of sunlight and nutrients were different.
Click to expand...


52nd and his Ilk believe that the Original Man was a Black Man...

Makes us all Black. 



peace...


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0]OMG WHO THE HELL CARES! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IanC

AVG-JOE said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.
Click to expand...


are you serious about paying attention to credible studies on this? Scarr did a paper on adopted babies, some white, some black, some mixed. it was originally planned to show what great improvements were possible putting children into favourable homes but ended up showing that kids end up being like their birth parents not their adopted ones


----------



## yidnar

AVG-JOE said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.
Click to expand...

the bell curve !!! shit lips !!!


----------



## Intense

AVG-JOE said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's plausible, but then races would simply reverse, and the attendant intelligence would likely follow.  The reason whites are smarter than blacks is because of these cold climates, which forced them to think over longer ranges of time.  But for the purposes of public policy today, assuming an equality of racial intelligence and behavior is a deadly game.  One that whites lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that cold climates added to the human population, besides clothing and lighter skin tones to compensate for less sunlight exposure, was technology.  Technology, like language, were survival tools.  Where not needed for survival, technology didn't develop as quickly.
> 
> Don't mistake technology for intelligence...  Who is smarter, the population who learned how to make more efficient war, or the population who learned how to feed everyone and get along?
> 
> Racism is a shallow and stupid argument for the greed behind war.
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...

Agreed. Choose sides or learn to think for yourself. True people need to work out their frustrations, yet for every cause there is an effect, and those are filled with unintended consequences.


----------



## Intense

yidnar said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bell curve !!! shit lips !!!
Click to expand...

Me thinks that there is too much fluoride in your drinking water, Yidnar. For each of us, there is what we are born with, and then there is conditioning and society's impact.


----------



## AVG-JOE

IanC said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you serious about paying attention to credible studies on this? Scarr did a paper on adopted babies, some white, some black, some mixed. it was originally planned to show what great improvements were possible putting children into favourable homes but ended up showing that kids end up being like their birth parents not their adopted ones
Click to expand...


I'm saying that there's no fucking way anyone is going to be coming up with a credible study linking higher IQ's to lighter skin on a scale described in yidnar's silly rant.

I've quite simply met too many smart black people and too many genuinely stupid Caucasians for there to be a verifiable link between IQ and skin tone.

Hell, this message board is proof that Intelligence isn't linked to skin color and neither is Stupid.


----------



## AVG-JOE

yidnar said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> and half breeds have a higher  IQ on average than darker negroes ,but will still have a lower IQ than whites !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bell curve !!! shit lips !!!
Click to expand...




And the link to this credible study is...


----------



## mal

AVG-JOE said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you need to realize that joyce isn't the only racist motherfucker posting goofy shit in this thread.  the original premise of the very first post is dumb as shit and, in relation to that, I think joyce makes a valid point.  Since we all came from Africa, show me 10 cities from Africa that compare with 10 cities from europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's apples to oranges, dude.  Not to mention the colossal damage that the Europeans did to Africa as Western 'Civilization' used their war technology to expand across the globe like a viral plague.
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


Also... Show me a Black Dominated City that isn't Tyranized by Liberal Policies that Assume Failure on them from Birth.

And I'll show you a Successful City.



peace...


----------



## Emanamana

Intense said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a credible link that backs that up and I'll kiss your ass on the 50 yard line of any game you buy the tickets for.
> 
> 
> 
> the bell curve !!! shit lips !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me thinks that there is too much fluoride in your drinking water, Yidnar. For each of us, there is what we are born with, and then there is conditioning and society's impact.
Click to expand...

Didja read "The Bell Curve", Intense?

They did study the impact of environment as well as heredity.

I would ask you to consider that each time you make an exculpatory statement about Negroes, see how that applies to Asians and Caucasians for fairness/equality.

PS- Can you name one successful city run by Negroes?


----------



## Emanamana

mal said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you need to realize that joyce isn't the only racist motherfucker posting goofy shit in this thread.  the original premise of the very first post is dumb as shit and, in relation to that, I think joyce makes a valid point.  Since we all came from Africa, show me 10 cities from Africa that compare with 10 cities from europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's apples to oranges, dude.  Not to mention the colossal damage that the Europeans did to Africa as Western 'Civilization' used their war technology to expand across the globe like a viral plague.
> 
> -Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also... Show me a Black Dominated City that isn't Tyranized by Liberal Policies that Assume Failure on them from Birth.
> 
> And I'll show you a Successful City.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

You can't name one city run by Negroes which is successful, Mal?


----------



## IanC

Emanamana said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bell curve !!! shit lips !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks that there is too much fluoride in your drinking water, Yidnar. For each of us, there is what we are born with, and then there is conditioning and society's impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja read "The Bell Curve", Intense?
> 
> They did study the impact of environment as well as heredity.
> 
> I would ask you to consider that each time you make an exculpatory statement about Negroes, see how that applies to Asians and Caucasians for fairness/equality.
> 
> PS- Can you name one successful city run by Negroes?
Click to expand...


I read TBC. it almost totally ignored the racial aspect of intelligence. on purpose so that their thesis on how society has become stratified by intelligence wouldnt get sidetracked. but it did anyways.

if you really want to learn about race and intelligence you should read either 'Bias in Mental Testing' or 'The _g_ Factor', both by Arthur Jensen. a brilliant scientist who methodically probes every area of intelligence, answers every question, and brings up even better questions and answers those too.


----------



## mal

Emanamana said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's apples to oranges, dude.  Not to mention the colossal damage that the Europeans did to Africa as Western 'Civilization' used their war technology to expand across the globe like a viral plague.
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Show me a Black Dominated City that isn't Tyranized by Liberal Policies that Assume Failure on them from Birth.
> 
> And I'll show you a Successful City.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't name one city run by Negroes which is successful, Mal?
Click to expand...


Run by Liberals... Race has ZERO to do with Natural Ability... Only as far as it's used to Oppress and Liberals have been Assuming Failure on Blacks for Generations now...

And they are getting what their Policies are Designed for...

Including a Dependable Vote for the Promise of Fixing what they Created while they Blame the other People.

Liars... The Worst kind. 



peace...


----------



## Emanamana

IanC said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks that there is too much fluoride in your drinking water, Yidnar. For each of us, there is what we are born with, and then there is conditioning and society's impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Didja read "The Bell Curve", Intense?
> 
> They did study the impact of environment as well as heredity.
> 
> I would ask you to consider that each time you make an exculpatory statement about Negroes, see how that applies to Asians and Caucasians for fairness/equality.
> 
> PS- Can you name one successful city run by Negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read TBC. it almost totally ignored the racial aspect of intelligence. on purpose so that their thesis on how society has become stratified by intelligence wouldnt get sidetracked. but it did anyways.
> 
> if you really want to learn about race and intelligence you should read either 'Bias in Mental Testing' or 'The _g_ Factor', both by Arthur Jensen. a brilliant scientist who methodically probes every area of intelligence, answers every question, and brings up even better questions and answers those too.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder about Jensen's work, Ian.
Imagine, in this day, this happening in the academic world:
After the paper was released, students and faculty staged large protests outside Jensen's U.C. Berkeley office. Jensen was denied reprints of his work by his publisher and was not permitted to reply in response to letters of criticism&#8212;both extremely unusual policies for their day.

In a later article, Jensen argued that his claims had been misunderstood:

    ...nowhere have I "claimed" an "innate deficiency" of intelligence in blacks. My position on this question is clearly spelled out in my most recent book: "The plain fact is that at present there exists no scientifically satisfactory explanation for the differences between the IQ distributions in the black and white populations. The only genuine consensus among well-informed scientists on this topic is that the cause of the difference remains an open question." (Jensen, 1981a, p. 213).
(Wikipedia)

PS-Your response to my post reminds me that there hasn't been an answer to my questions of "Intense".


----------



## NeoTemplar

mal said:


> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Show me a Black Dominated City that isn't Tyranized by Liberal Policies that Assume Failure on them from Birth.
> 
> And I'll show you a Successful City.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't name one city run by Negroes which is successful, Mal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Run by Liberals... Race has ZERO to do with Natural Ability... Only as far as it's used to Oppress and Liberals have been Assuming Failure on Blacks for Generations now...
> 
> And they are getting what their Policies are Designed for...
> 
> Including a Dependable Vote for the Promise of Fixing what they Created while they Blame the other People.
> 
> Liars... The Worst kind.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh please the blacks have been assuming failure on "themselves" and playing the victim sense the time of Malcom X in the 60s, race has absolutely nothing to do with how well your city fares rather it has to do with how that race "chooses" to run that society or community.


----------



## mal

NeoTemplar said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanamana said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't name one city run by Negroes which is successful, Mal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run by Liberals... Race has ZERO to do with Natural Ability... Only as far as it's used to Oppress and Liberals have been Assuming Failure on Blacks for Generations now...
> 
> And they are getting what their Policies are Designed for...
> 
> Including a Dependable Vote for the Promise of Fixing what they Created while they Blame the other People.
> 
> Liars... The Worst kind.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please the blacks have been assuming failure on "themselves" and playing the victim sense the time of Malcom X in the 60s, race has absolutely nothing to do with how well your city fares rather it has to do with how that race "chooses" to run that society or community.
Click to expand...


I can't Judge the Generations since LBJ...

I didn't grow up in the bad areas of Detriot... Atlanta... Chicago... New Orleans...

Every single one of those Children was Retarded by Liberal Policies and every single one of them was Born Innocent.

Did you grow up with Government Handouts, Murder, Drugs and Piss Poor Schools?...

I Doubt it.

I was on Welfare as a Child in Richmond California...

Just a taste of it.

I was also Blessed to have 2 Parents, even when Divorced, who Cared for me...

Not having a Father in your Life and being Raised by the Streets is a Recipe for Failure.

Blacks are no LESS Capable than Whites of Success.

It's Generational Oppression via Liberal Policies that Assume and Foster Failure that have done that.

Until this Path is Changed, nothing will Change.



peace...


----------



## NeoTemplar

mal said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run by Liberals... Race has ZERO to do with Natural Ability... Only as far as it's used to Oppress and Liberals have been Assuming Failure on Blacks for Generations now...
> 
> And they are getting what their Policies are Designed for...
> 
> Including a Dependable Vote for the Promise of Fixing what they Created while they Blame the other People.
> 
> Liars... The Worst kind.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please the blacks have been assuming failure on "themselves" and playing the victim sense the time of Malcom X in the 60s, race has absolutely nothing to do with how well your city fares rather it has to do with how that race "chooses" to run that society or community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't Judge the Generations since LBJ...
> 
> I didn't grow up in the bad areas of Detriot... Atlanta... Chicago... New Orleans...
> 
> Every single one of those Children was Retarded by Liberal Policies and every single one of them was Born Innocent.
> 
> Did you grow up with Government Handouts, Murder, Drugs and Piss Poor Schools?...
> 
> I Doubt it.
> 
> I was on Welfare as a Child in Richmond California...
> 
> Just a taste of it.
> 
> I was also Blessed to have 2 Parents, even when Divorced, who Cared for me...
> 
> Not having a Father in your Life and being Raised by the Streets is a Recipe for Failure.
> 
> Blacks are no LESS Capable than Whites of Success.
> 
> It's Generational Oppression via Liberal Policies that Assume and Foster Failure that have done that.
> 
> Until this Path is Changed, nothing will Change.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


The hand outs no, the murder only partially, the drugs yes, the piss poor schools yes and was also Blessed with two Parents but all of that was balanced out by being one of only four white kids in an almost black exclusive school with the added handy cap of epilepsy, i also remember a college student from the local black community college shooting someone but the worst thing was my best friend was black and that kind of thing was frowned upon. Do you even realize how bad it is to be a white kid in a black school?


----------



## mal

NeoTemplar said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please the blacks have been assuming failure on "themselves" and playing the victim sense the time of Malcom X in the 60s, race has absolutely nothing to do with how well your city fares rather it has to do with how that race "chooses" to run that society or community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't Judge the Generations since LBJ...
> 
> I didn't grow up in the bad areas of Detriot... Atlanta... Chicago... New Orleans...
> 
> Every single one of those Children was Retarded by Liberal Policies and every single one of them was Born Innocent.
> 
> Did you grow up with Government Handouts, Murder, Drugs and Piss Poor Schools?...
> 
> I Doubt it.
> 
> I was on Welfare as a Child in Richmond California...
> 
> Just a taste of it.
> 
> I was also Blessed to have 2 Parents, even when Divorced, who Cared for me...
> 
> Not having a Father in your Life and being Raised by the Streets is a Recipe for Failure.
> 
> Blacks are no LESS Capable than Whites of Success.
> 
> It's Generational Oppression via Liberal Policies that Assume and Foster Failure that have done that.
> 
> Until this Path is Changed, nothing will Change.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hand outs no, the murder only partially, the drugs yes, the piss poor schools yes and was also Blessed with two Parents but all of that was balanced out by being one of only four white kids in an almost black exclusive school with the added handy cap of epilepsy, i also remember a college student from the local black community college shooting someone but the worst thing was my best friend was black and that kind of thing was frowned upon. Do you even realize how bad it is to be a white kid in a black school?
Click to expand...


Yes... Do you even know where Richmond CA is?... 

Makes Oakland seem nice. 

And in Southside East Westminster, North Denver, my first friend as a little one was Black... Next door... Mid-70's.

2 out of 4 standing with me on my Wedding Day were Hispanic.

My Mentor in my Professional Career is Black.

And you as a White, REGARDLESS of where you were, don't have the same Challenges that Black Children do in the Ghetto.

Fact not Fiction.

Generations of Liberal Policies have Caused this and until that's Changed, nothing will Change...

From looks of Chicago over Memorial Day, I'd say it's getting Worse. 

Baltimore?... Yep.



peace...


----------



## Emanamana

A recent study, reported on NPR last week, studied the impact of per capita spending on students' performance in a public school system. The funds were unlimited, and no expense was spared- including an Olympic-sized swimming pool.

Guess what they found!
Immigrant Negroes did better than American Negroes. (Asians and Caucasians will be left out of the equation for the moment.)


The difference? PARENTS. Not money.


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.


Apparently, the black gene for good writing is recessive.


----------



## NeoTemplar

mal said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't Judge the Generations since LBJ...
> 
> I didn't grow up in the bad areas of Detriot... Atlanta... Chicago... New Orleans...
> 
> Every single one of those Children was Retarded by Liberal Policies and every single one of them was Born Innocent.
> 
> Did you grow up with Government Handouts, Murder, Drugs and Piss Poor Schools?...
> 
> I Doubt it.
> 
> I was on Welfare as a Child in Richmond California...
> 
> Just a taste of it.
> 
> I was also Blessed to have 2 Parents, even when Divorced, who Cared for me...
> 
> Not having a Father in your Life and being Raised by the Streets is a Recipe for Failure.
> 
> Blacks are no LESS Capable than Whites of Success.
> 
> It's Generational Oppression via Liberal Policies that Assume and Foster Failure that have done that.
> 
> Until this Path is Changed, nothing will Change.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hand outs no, the murder only partially, the drugs yes, the piss poor schools yes and was also Blessed with two Parents but all of that was balanced out by being one of only four white kids in an almost black exclusive school with the added handy cap of epilepsy, i also remember a college student from the local black community college shooting someone but the worst thing was my best friend was black and that kind of thing was frowned upon. Do you even realize how bad it is to be a white kid in a black school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... Do you even know where Richmond CA is?...
> 
> Makes Oakland seem nice.
> 
> And in Southside East Westminster, North Denver, my first friend as a little one was Black... Next door... Mid-70's.
> 
> 2 out of 4 standing with me on my Wedding Day were Hispanic.
> 
> My Mentor in my Professional Career is Black.
> 
> And you as a White, REGARDLESS of where you were, don't have the same Challenges that Black Children do in the Ghetto.
> 
> Fact not Fiction.
> 
> Generations of Liberal Policies have Caused this and until that's Changed, nothing will Change...
> 
> From looks of Chicago over Memorial Day, I'd say it's getting Worse.
> 
> Baltimore?... Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I think my intelligence fell just from talking to you Mal


----------



## mal

NeoTemplar said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hand outs no, the murder only partially, the drugs yes, the piss poor schools yes and was also Blessed with two Parents but all of that was balanced out by being one of only four white kids in an almost black exclusive school with the added handy cap of epilepsy, i also remember a college student from the local black community college shooting someone but the worst thing was my best friend was black and that kind of thing was frowned upon. Do you even realize how bad it is to be a white kid in a black school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... Do you even know where Richmond CA is?...
> 
> Makes Oakland seem nice.
> 
> And in Southside East Westminster, North Denver, my first friend as a little one was Black... Next door... Mid-70's.
> 
> 2 out of 4 standing with me on my Wedding Day were Hispanic.
> 
> My Mentor in my Professional Career is Black.
> 
> And you as a White, REGARDLESS of where you were, don't have the same Challenges that Black Children do in the Ghetto.
> 
> Fact not Fiction.
> 
> Generations of Liberal Policies have Caused this and until that's Changed, nothing will Change...
> 
> From looks of Chicago over Memorial Day, I'd say it's getting Worse.
> 
> Baltimore?... Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my intelligence fell just from talking to you Mal
Click to expand...


How can it fall from Zero?... 



peace...


----------



## 52ndStreet

How is it that all the crime, drugs, and addicts find themselves in all the black inner city neighborhoods
in America.?
Its got to be a conspiracy some how directed by whites.?!


----------



## IanC

52ndStreet said:


> How is it that all the crime, drugs, and addicts find themselves in all the black inner city neighborhoods
> in America.?
> Its got to be a conspiracy some how directed by whites.?!





birds of a feather flock together


----------



## NeoTemplar

mal said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... Do you even know where Richmond CA is?...
> 
> Makes Oakland seem nice.
> 
> And in Southside East Westminster, North Denver, my first friend as a little one was Black... Next door... Mid-70's.
> 
> 2 out of 4 standing with me on my Wedding Day were Hispanic.
> 
> My Mentor in my Professional Career is Black.
> 
> And you as a White, REGARDLESS of where you were, don't have the same Challenges that Black Children do in the Ghetto.
> 
> Fact not Fiction.
> 
> Generations of Liberal Policies have Caused this and until that's Changed, nothing will Change...
> 
> From looks of Chicago over Memorial Day, I'd say it's getting Worse.
> 
> Baltimore?... Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my intelligence fell just from talking to you Mal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it fall from Zero?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Don't as me how "you" divide "your" intelligence by zero


----------



## mal

52ndStreet said:


> How is it that all the crime, drugs, and addicts find themselves in all the black inner city neighborhoods
> in America.?
> Its got to be a conspiracy some how directed by whites.?!



Liberals... Mainly White Liberals, but that has to do with Blacks only being 12% of the Population.

Je$$e is a Black Liberal who doesn't want his Cash Cow Liberated...

The Permanent Victim Status of Blacks is how he and other Race Pimps make a Living.



peace...


----------



## 52ndStreet

mal said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that all the crime, drugs, and addicts find themselves in all the black inner city neighborhoods
> in America.?
> Its got to be a conspiracy some how directed by whites.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals... Mainly White Liberals, but that has to do with Blacks only being 12% of the Population.
> 
> Je$$e is a Black Liberal who doesn't want his Cash Cow Liberated...
> 
> The Permanent Victim Status of Blacks is how he and other Race Pimps make a Living.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


How many unarmed young White males have been killed by police in the suburbs? 0!,
How many young black males killed in the Black inner cities, over 45 or more over the past 3 years.
It has to be a white conspiracy,orchestrated by white racists.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

AVG-JOE said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's plausible, but then races would simply reverse, and the attendant intelligence would likely follow.  The reason whites are smarter than blacks is because of these cold climates, which forced them to think over longer ranges of time.  But for the purposes of public policy today, assuming an equality of racial intelligence and behavior is a deadly game.  One that whites lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that cold climates added to the human population, besides clothing and lighter skin tones to compensate for less sunlight exposure, was technology.  Technology, like language, is a survival tool.  Where not needed for survival, technology didn't develop as quickly.
> 
> Don't mistake technology for intelligence...  Who is smarter, the population who learned how to make more efficient war, or the population who learned how to feed everyone and get along?
> 
> Racism is a shallow and stupid argument for the greed behind war.
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...


In all fairness, what race ever figured out how to feed everyone and get along?  Shortages, sporadic (at least) starvation and physical warfare (whether large scale, nation-vs-nation, space aged weapon technological shootouts or tribal head-clubbing skirmishes) have been realities in every race and upon every continent.  White guilt and non-white cultural pride have colluded to create this misguided, romantic view of shamanesque communal wisdom that so many seem to adhere to these days.  Make no mistake about it, however. . . the white man didn't have to create and spread the capacity for warfare.  They may have been generally the most efficient at it, historically, but just because tribal people near the equator didn't win the arms race doesn't mean they weren't just as apt to fuck each other up.  War is a human trait, not a European trait, and the scale of warfare has always simply been relative to the level of societal organization in the region where the war was taking place, just as intellectual development seems to have been largely based on the technological demands of surviving the particular physical traits of the region where people lived.    

Those tribal people weren't running utopian societies that were better able to feed their people than those societies' European counterparts, either.  The hunter-gatherer model was far from ideal, no matter what example you care to examine on what continent.

As to the OP, I'm sorry, but this is some silly ass shit.  You're honestly gonna tell me that a good way to measure which race is the most dominant is by measuring whose eggs and tadpoles make the strongest impression on a baby's physical features?  I think if you just take a look at the basic state of the world, it's pretty easy to see which races/ethnicities are the overall dominant ones, and if, via that analysis, you -still- came to the conclusion that the dominant race is the African race, you should probably go get your vision checked.

Note that this isn't a white pride post.  I'm Hawaiian.  Just calling it like I sees it.


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that all the crime, drugs, and addicts find themselves in all the black inner city neighborhoods
> in America.?
> Its got to be a conspiracy some how directed by whites.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals... Mainly White Liberals, but that has to do with Blacks only being 12% of the Population.
> 
> Je$$e is a Black Liberal who doesn't want his Cash Cow Liberated...
> 
> The Permanent Victim Status of Blacks is how he and other Race Pimps make a Living.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many unarmed young White males have been killed by police in the suburbs? 0!,
> How many young black males killed in the Black inner cities, over 45 or more over the past 3 years.
> It has to be a white conspiracy,orchestrated by white racists.
Click to expand...

"Stop breakin' the law, asshole!"

Jim Carrey, _Liar Liar_


----------



## 52ndStreet

daveman said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals... Mainly White Liberals, but that has to do with Blacks only being 12% of the Population.
> 
> Je$$e is a Black Liberal who doesn't want his Cash Cow Liberated...
> 
> The Permanent Victim Status of Blacks is how he and other Race Pimps make a Living.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many unarmed young White males have been killed by police in the suburbs? 0!,
> How many young black males killed in the Black inner cities, over 45 or more over the past 3 years.
> It has to be a white conspiracy,orchestrated by white racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stop breakin' the law, asshole!"
> 
> Jim Carrey, _Liar Liar_
Click to expand...

These black men broke no law!, they were unarmed.
What is your  racists excuse now Mr. Homosexual marriage, sodomite.!!?


----------



## Unkotare

52nd's trolling for dates again...


----------



## mal

Unkotare said:


> 52nd's trolling for dates again...



^Unkle Fuckotare Feels that he will get back in if he Hammers on the Excessively Weak @ the Twafflehouse...

He doesn't Realize he's in the same Camp with the Filth. 

Makes me vely, vely Sad... 



peace...


----------



## Unkotare

Want to try that again in English, champ?


----------



## JimBowie1958

mal said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd's trolling for dates again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Unkle Fuckotare Feels that he will get back in if he Hammers on the Excessively Weak @ the Twafflehouse...
> 
> He doesn't Realize he's in the same Camp with the Filth.
> 
> Makes me vely, vely Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


And dumb.

Unkotare is far more intelligent than you are and half the posters here.

It's not his fault he doesnt agree with me all the time; cant hold that against him at all.


----------



## daveman

52ndStreet said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many unarmed young White males have been killed by police in the suburbs? 0!,
> How many young black males killed in the Black inner cities, over 45 or more over the past 3 years.
> It has to be a white conspiracy,orchestrated by white racists.
> 
> 
> 
> "Stop breakin' the law, asshole!"
> 
> Jim Carrey, _Liar Liar_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These black men broke no law!, they were unarmed.
> What is your  racists excuse now Mr. Homosexual marriage, sodomite.!!?
Click to expand...

You know they broke no law?  Or are you making that up?

Get a CAT scan.  There's something growing in your head.


----------



## casper4020322

God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here? He decides when we die and how we die. Get a clue!!


----------



## 52ndStreet

casper4020322 said:


> God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here? He decides when we die and how we die. Get a clue!!



There is a God frequency, I tune in everyday. When I sleep, that same God frequency
Brings me right to him.
Read my upcoming book " The God Frequency, how to tune in"(c) 2012
by 52nd Street.


----------



## Douger

52ndStreet said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here? He decides when we die and how we die. Get a clue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a God frequency, I tune in everyday. When I sleep, that same God frequency
> Brings me right to him.
> Read my upcoming book " The God Frequency, how to tune in"(c) 2012
> by 52nd Street.
Click to expand...

That must be a very different frequency to get through the Rap frequencies without being dee-stroyd.


----------



## casper4020322

52ndStreet said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here? He decides when we die and how we die. Get a clue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a God frequency, I tune in everyday. When I sleep, that same God frequency
> Brings me right to him.
> Read my upcoming book " The God Frequency, how to tune in"(c) 2012
> by 52nd Street.
Click to expand...


Then you should know that God does not like hate among the ppl that he created and that is what you are doing, sir!! Instead of bringing the masses together you are trying to seperate them...that is NOT what God's work is about or do you truly understand. Or is your Father, The God of the Air!?


----------



## JimBowie1958

casper4020322 said:


> God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here?



Yes, I think He gives a damn.

Lots and lots of damns.


----------



## JimBowie1958

52ndStreet said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here? He decides when we die and how we die. Get a clue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a God frequency, I tune in everyday. When I sleep, that same God frequency
> Brings me right to him.
> Read my upcoming book " The God Frequency, how to tune in"(c) 2012
> by 52nd Street.
Click to expand...


Nah thanks, I dont read comic books any more.


----------



## Moonglow

52ndStreet said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here? He decides when we die and how we die. Get a clue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a God frequency, I tune in everyday. When I sleep, that same God frequency
> Brings me right to him.
> Read my upcoming book " The God Frequency, how to tune in"(c) 2012
> by 52nd Street.
Click to expand...


Do you and God cuss at each other?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

52ndStreet said:


> How is it that all the crime, drugs, and addicts find themselves in all the black inner city neighborhoods
> in America.?
> Its got to be a conspiracy some how directed by whites.?!



"All" the crime, drugs, and addicts are in black inner city neighborhoods?  I been to plenty neighborhoods full of pacific islanders and plenty neighborhoods full of white people and plenty neighborhoods full of hispanic people that were absolutely overflowing with drug use, addicts, and crime.  These things aren't forced on blacks, it's just a sad fact that impoverished neighborhoods tend to be more susceptible to these factors than well-off neighborhoods.  Insofar as the government and people with actual political power are involved (the "white conspiracy", if you believe that the CIA really is responsible for massive amounts of cocaine being funneled from offshore into the inner city), I'd venture to guess that it's less a matter of racist intent and more a matter of intent to profit.  A high demand, high profit industry with virtually no competition is a pretty sweet deal, and offers a motive far more common and likely than "keeping the black man down", that motive being, again, massive profits.  If cocaine and cocaine accessories (thank you Hank Hill) were more popular in poor white neighborhoods, you can bet your ass they'd be pushing it there, too.  Unfortunately for the profiteers bringing in the coke, meth is the impoverished white neighborhood's drug of choice.  Before they took ephedrine out of cold pills, anybody could cook that shit themselves, so it wouldn't really behoove any rich white importers or government funded white importers to bring it in from offshore (with people producing it domestically and not paying -any- shipping costs, they'd be at an obvious disadvantage).  Nowadays, however, I'd actually argue that the government probably is pushing just as much drugs and crime into poor white neighborhoods as into poor black neighborhoods.  When you consider the amount of meth we consume in the US and the percentage of it that comes from Mexico, I find it hard to believe that it's all being imported without some cooperation from the suits on our end of the border.  All speculation there, though.

Anyway, with just a basic understanding of drug economics, you should be able to kick a couple massive holes in your theory that the white man is just pushing drugs to the blacks in an effort to keep them down just cuz, golly gee they hate them africans.  Especially with profit, a much more universal desire, as an obvious available motive.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Moonglow said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God created all of us....do you think he gives a damn about our opinions or what we think about anything that happens here? He decides when we die and how we die. Get a clue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a God frequency, I tune in everyday. When I sleep, that same God frequency
> Brings me right to him.
> Read my upcoming book " The God Frequency, how to tune in"(c) 2012
> by 52nd Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you and God cuss at each other?
Click to expand...


You can't ever cuss at God!!, I saw him turn someone into Stone, for cussing back at him!
This is the God truth.!! He has a hot temper.


----------



## mal

52ndStreet said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a God frequency, I tune in everyday. When I sleep, that same God frequency
> Brings me right to him.
> Read my upcoming book " The God Frequency, how to tune in"(c) 2012
> by 52nd Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you and God cuss at each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't ever cuss at God!!, I saw him turn someone into Stone, for cussing back at him!
> This is the God truth.!! He has a hot temper.
Click to expand...


What?...



peace...


----------



## mal

JimBowie1958 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd's trolling for dates again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Unkle Fuckotare Feels that he will get back in if he Hammers on the Excessively Weak @ the Twafflehouse...
> 
> He doesn't Realize he's in the same Camp with the Filth.
> 
> Makes me vely, vely Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And dumb.
> 
> Unkotare is far more intelligent than you are and half the posters here.
> 
> It's not his fault he doesnt agree with me all the time; cant hold that against him at all.
Click to expand...


You'll have to try that again... This time get your face out of the Pillow... 

Fuckotare... Let him up. 



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

mal said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you and God cuss at each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't ever cuss at God!!, I saw him turn someone into Stone, for cussing back at him!
> This is the God truth.!! He has a hot temper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


52ndStreet must be smoking that new kind of crack.


----------



## mal

High_Gravity said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't ever cuss at God!!, I saw him turn someone into Stone, for cussing back at him!
> This is the God truth.!! He has a hot temper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet must be smoking that new kind of crack.
Click to expand...


Bath Salts?... 

Well, King Died this Weekend also... So there's that.



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

mal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet must be smoking that new kind of crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bath Salts?...
> 
> Well, King Died this Weekend also... So there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


52ndStreet must be in tears about that.


----------



## mal

High_Gravity said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet must be smoking that new kind of crack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bath Salts?...
> 
> Well, King Died this Weekend also... So there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet must be in tears about that.
Click to expand...


I was working Downtown when the Riots happened... Denver that is... I remember the entire thing very well.  My Boss at the time was Black and we all discussed that Situation at Length back then on the Night Shift...

He thought King brought it on himself...

But I Digress...

Wasn't the Conviction based on 11 seconds of Beating that was Considered Excessive?...

The rest was OK and Just?



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

mal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bath Salts?...
> 
> Well, King Died this Weekend also... So there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet must be in tears about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was working Downtown when the Riots happened... Denver that is... I remember the entire thing very well.  My Boss at the time was Black and we all discussed that Situation at Length back then on the Night Shift...
> 
> He thought King brought it on himself...
> 
> But I Digress...
> 
> Wasn't the Conviction based on 11 seconds of Beating that was Considered Excessive?...
> 
> The rest was OK and Just?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I was 11 years old went that all went down Mal, from what I remember hearing on the news was that the tension was already building on the ground in LA, all the Rodney King thing did was light off the fuse, if the King situation didn't happen it would have been something else.


----------



## mal

High_Gravity said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet must be in tears about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was working Downtown when the Riots happened... Denver that is... I remember the entire thing very well.  My Boss at the time was Black and we all discussed that Situation at Length back then on the Night Shift...
> 
> He thought King brought it on himself...
> 
> But I Digress...
> 
> Wasn't the Conviction based on 11 seconds of Beating that was Considered Excessive?...
> 
> The rest was OK and Just?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was 11 years old went that all went down Mal, from what I remember hearing on the news was that the tension was already building on the ground in LA, all the Rodney King thing did was light off the fuse, if the King situation didn't happen it would have been something else.
Click to expand...


Yeah... No doubt about that.  And somebody had to be Guilty of something in that 2nd Trial or LA was going to happen all around the Country...

Very tense times...

Working Nights Downtown was not Fun awaiting that Verdict.

Reginald Denny was simply a Disgusting Example of what our Species is Capable of...

And then his Ability to Forgive... Wow.



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

mal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was working Downtown when the Riots happened... Denver that is... I remember the entire thing very well.  My Boss at the time was Black and we all discussed that Situation at Length back then on the Night Shift...
> 
> He thought King brought it on himself...
> 
> But I Digress...
> 
> Wasn't the Conviction based on 11 seconds of Beating that was Considered Excessive?...
> 
> The rest was OK and Just?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was 11 years old went that all went down Mal, from what I remember hearing on the news was that the tension was already building on the ground in LA, all the Rodney King thing did was light off the fuse, if the King situation didn't happen it would have been something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah... No doubt about that.  And somebody had to be Guilty of something in that 2nd Trial or LA was going to happen all around the Country...
> 
> Very tense times...
> 
> Working Nights Downtown was not Fun awaiting that Verdict.
> 
> Reginald Denny was simply a Disgusting Example of what our Species is Capable of...
> 
> And then his Ability to Forgive... Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Yeah I was watching something on CNN about that, what happened to him was monstrous, I was impressed by that guy Bobby Greene who went down there to save him though. Thats not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Duped

I asked a good black friend of mine why the blacks in Haity ( the island where they cut every tree down) don't build better dwellings. He said as soon as they did the ****** next to them would kill them for it - self preservation!


----------



## mal

High_Gravity said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was 11 years old went that all went down Mal, from what I remember hearing on the news was that the tension was already building on the ground in LA, all the Rodney King thing did was light off the fuse, if the King situation didn't happen it would have been something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... No doubt about that.  And somebody had to be Guilty of something in that 2nd Trial or LA was going to happen all around the Country...
> 
> Very tense times...
> 
> Working Nights Downtown was not Fun awaiting that Verdict.
> 
> Reginald Denny was simply a Disgusting Example of what our Species is Capable of...
> 
> And then his Ability to Forgive... Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I was watching something on CNN about that, what happened to him was monstrous, I was impressed by that guy Bobby Greene who went down there to save him though. Thats not an easy thing to do.
Click to expand...


Talk about a 100% Victim...

Now I'm not saying that Rodney wasn't Victimized at some Point, but that ENTIRE situation was brought on by Choices he made...

Past Criminal Record...

Substance Abuse... That Evening...

Entering a Car...

Eluding the Police...

Exiting the Car...

Attacking the Police...

His Black Passenger was untouched.

It wasn't about Race and the "Free Press" making it about Race was the other half of why LA burned, over 50 people Died and a Billion Dollars in Damage was done.

Had Rodney NOT Violated Multiple Laws that Night, NONE of this would have happened.

And that's ALWAYS Lost on that Slow Motion 11 Seconds of Beating that the 2nd Court Finally Concluded was "too much".

Apparently in the End, almost $4 Million in "too much".



peace...


----------



## mal

Duped said:


> I asked a good black friend of mine why the blacks in Haity ( the island where they cut every tree down) don't build better dwellings. He said as soon as they did the ****** next to them would kill them for it - self preservation!



^The only thing that's Believable about that Bullshit is that a Black would Refer to another Black that way...

And that's Sad.

Stop making Shit up. 



peace...


----------



## mal

I've known a LOT of Black People and NOT ONE of them, save a Taxi Driver from Haiti, knows SHIT about Haiti. 

Hell, I was talking with this Sizable Black Woman on the North Side of Corpus Christi and she was about 30ish working at a Gas Station I was filling at...

She told me she had never been to the Ocean yet Live there her Entire Life.

At the time I called Bullshit on her...

Later in Life I realized that she probably wasn't Lying and that it was a Tragic Existence.

But maybe she was happy. 



peace...


----------



## Duped

mal said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a good black friend of mine why the blacks in Haity ( the island where they cut every tree down) don't build better dwellings. He said as soon as they did the ****** next to them would kill them for it - self preservation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^The only thing that's Believable about that Bullshit is that a Black would Refer to another Black that way...
> 
> And that's Sad.
> 
> Stop making Shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 You must live in a vacume - have you ever watched black comedy. Blacks use the N word more than whites! Why don't they build better shacks - I could build a better hut in a day than the stuff I see them living in - are they just stupid, and lazy?


----------



## soccermom0032

gee! all the same bad apple and good apples


----------



## Liability

52ndStreet said:


> We all know that  Black Genes are dominate. If a Black person and a White person produce a child the Child will have Black Dominate features.Weather
> the Black person is male or female.
> 
> Does this transfer into racial superiority?. How can whites argue for racial superiority, with degenerative genes?.
> 
> I say white superiority is a big lie. It is all false.
> 
> Black people and black genes are dominate throughout  nature, and everyday life.




The reality which a lowlife imbecile racist like 52nd Gutter will never grasp is that while whites may not be superior to blacks, neither are blacks superior to whites.  

52nd Gutter is first, last, always and forever in-between, nothing more than a simple minded, idiot, piece of shit racist .

Fact.


----------



## Vituperative

xsited1 said:


> I am a member of Species 8472.  Humans are pathetic creatures compared to us.



agreed


----------



## NeoTemplar

Vituperative said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a member of Species 8472.  Humans are pathetic creatures compared to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed
Click to expand...


Negative species 8472 is just as destrtuctive as Species 5618.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NeoTemplar said:


> Negative species 8472 is just as destrtuctive as Species 5618.









Species 8472 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NeoTemplar

Uncensored2008 said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative species 8472 is just as destrtuctive as Species 5618.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Species 8472 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I know all about them and how they nearly exterminated the borg.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NeoTemplar said:


> I know all about them and how they nearly exterminated the borg.



Yet Harry Reid survived....


----------



## Samhain333

"If a black person and white person produce a child it will have black features"

I have actualy met offsprings of interacial couplings who look more white. THAT is evidently a myth as far as I'm concernd.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Samhain333 said:


> "If a black person and white person produce a child it will have black features"
> 
> I have actualy met offsprings of interacial couplings who look more white. THAT is evidently a myth as far as I'm concernd.



Depends on the black person but 98% of the time its true that the child will look more black than white.


----------



## Godboy

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Samhain333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If a black person and white person produce a child it will have black features"
> 
> I have actualy met offsprings of interacial couplings who look more white. THAT is evidently a myth as far as I'm concernd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the black person but 98% of the time its true that the child will look more black than white.
Click to expand...


I feel bad for the parents. You know they get bummed when they first see it. You cant blame them though, because its not easy to produce a white child. It takes special conditions if you want to make the perfect baby.


----------



## daveman

Godboy said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samhain333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If a black person and white person produce a child it will have black features"
> 
> I have actualy met offsprings of interacial couplings who look more white. THAT is evidently a myth as far as I'm concernd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the black person but 98% of the time its true that the child will look more black than white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the parents. You know they get bummed when they first see it. You cant blame them though, because its not easy to produce a white child. It takes special conditions if you want to make the perfect baby.
Click to expand...


23 rep points?  What a terrible burden.  Let me lighten your load.


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the black person but 98% of the time its true that the child will look more black than white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the parents. You know they get bummed when they first see it. You cant blame them though, because its not easy to produce a white child. It takes special conditions if you want to make the perfect baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 23 rep points?  What a terrible burden.  Let me lighten your load.
Click to expand...


Let me help out on that too.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Godboy said:


> I feel bad for the parents. You know they get bummed when they first see it. You cant blame them though, because its not easy to produce a white child. It takes special conditions if you want to make the perfect baby.



Would you mind terribly negging me?

I have a policy to never neg anyone unless they neg me first, and you desperately need to be negged, so could you help a brother out with this?


----------



## Katzndogz

A very good friend of mine is half black.  Not just black as American blacks are, because they are mixtures going back two hundred years.  My friend is half Nigerian and half Scot.  He looks Italian.   He was flying back to London and the woman sitting next to him commented on his tan.


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7MQrL_ABE0&feature=related]Star Trek - Committed to Hatred - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> A very good friend of mine is half black.  Not just black as American blacks are, because they are mixtures going back two hundred years.  My friend is half Nigerian and half Scot.  He looks Italian.   He was flying back to London and the woman sitting next to him commented on his tan.



Sometimes someone who is half Black and half white can look like that, Duane "The Rock" Johnson is an example his father is Black mother is Samoan. Genetics are never a guarantee.


----------



## Jtoomuch

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I posted the picture of out founding fathers, negro joe.  FIND the black man in that group of men who gave us thins nation.  Indeed, you ARE living in a nation that was created by racist, white motherfuckers, yo.  I'll see your "african yet to be named" and raise you a pair of Washingtons and Jeffersons.
> 
> 
> 
> typical prison education response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, you posted a picture of racist crackers, big deal. This nation, what it is today would not be what it is without blacks and the labour blacks provided during slavery that gave this country an economy.
Click to expand...


It would definitely be a different place if there were no black people here, VERY different. I bet we can all agree on that.


----------



## daveman

Godboy said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samhain333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If a black person and white person produce a child it will have black features"
> 
> I have actualy met offsprings of interacial couplings who look more white. THAT is evidently a myth as far as I'm concernd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the black person but 98% of the time its true that the child will look more black than white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the parents. You know they get bummed when they first see it. You cant blame them though, because its not easy to produce a white child. It takes special conditions if you want to make the perfect baby.
Click to expand...

My apologies.  I didn't realize you were mocking Bass.

Been a long week.  I'll make it up to you.


----------

